# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Dee Bliss (Madeleine West)

## Perdita

It's the Neighbours news we never thought we'd hear and we couldn't be more excited about it - Toadie Rebecchi's 'dead' wife Dee Bliss is making an explosive return to Ramsay Street.

And no, this isn't for a bonkers online spinoff or a fun social media sketch - Madeleine West really is reprising her role as Dee in the main show after 13 years away. We can hardly believe it either, if we're honest.

Neighbours fans thought they'd seen the last of Dee in 2003 when Toadie carelessly drove her over a cliff just minutes after marrying her.

Poor Dee was seemingly lost forever in the ocean as her body was never found - so what better excuse to bring her back all these years later?

Neighbours bosses have confirmed that Madeleine is reprising her role as Dee for an unmissable guest stint, which could finally solve the mystery of what actually happened to Dee. Well let's hope so, after 13 years of waiting.

Speaking of her shock comeback, Madeleine revealed: "It is a very rare and wonderful thing when an actor has the opportunity to step back into the shoes of a character they created, even more so when that character had not been seen for some 13 years, and was one as beloved as Dee Bliss. 

"For me, this return to Neighbours is something of a homecoming, to the place where I took my first tentative steps into the entertainment industry, and where I truly learnt my craft."

Madeleine West
West started filming back at Neighbours this week and her return scenes will air in December and January. 

Since leaving Neighbours, Madeleine has appeared in a number of high-profile Aussie shows including The Starter Wife, Satisfaction, House Husbands, Rescue Special Ops, Winners & Losers, City Homicide and Underbelly. But there's clearly no place like home.

And we have to ask, what on earth is Toadie's current wife Sonya going to make of all this?

Digital Spy

----------

ChrisRF (14-11-2016), Dazzle (15-09-2016), lizann (15-09-2016), Pantherboy (15-09-2016), Sufyaan (16-12-2018), tammyy2j (15-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Great news for us long-term Neighbours fans!!!  :Cheer:

----------

indigodance (15-09-2016), Pantherboy (15-09-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> Great news for us long-term Neighbours fans!!!


Definitely, tho I couldn't believe it, when I read it.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> Great news for us long-term Neighbours fans!!!


Definitely, tho I couldn't believe it, when I read it.

----------


## indigodance

Really looking forward to this - remember when Toadie  went over the cliff edge all those years ago after their wedding.  Anything to slap Sonia down when she goes into overdrive manic mode.

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016), kaz21 (15-09-2016), lellygurl (16-09-2016), lizann (16-09-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I was gutted when Dee "died" and like lots of other Neighbours fans have always hoped she'd return one day. The big question is whether she's back to reclaim Toadie?

The happy couple's car falling over the cliff on their honeymoon was such a huge shock at the time!  :EEK!:

----------


## Perdita

> I was gutted when Dee "died" and like lots of other Neighbours fans have always hoped she'd return one day. The big question is whether she's back to reclaim Toadie?  They were a fairytale couple if I remember correctly.


I think she is only back for a short time so canÂ´t see her fighting for Toadie for long or Toadie makes it quite clear he is married and has moved on ..but should be interesting when they first meet  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (15-09-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

This is today's Daily Telegraph article on Dee/Madeleine's return:

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ent...7009cb33e6eb1b

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Maybe Dee returns as a ghost.  Hope this is what happens.

----------


## thestud2k7

great news the news i wanted for so long 

i just hope her back story isn't an let down and beleveable

----------

Dazzle (16-09-2016)

----------


## thestud2k7

great news the news i wanted for so long 

i just hope her back story isn't an let down and beleveable

----------


## its.like.that

Probably this year's finale cliffhanger? Her arriving on Toadie's doorstep.

----------


## Aussieguy

Wonder why she waited so long? Amnesia!!?

Will be the cliff hanger for sure.

----------


## CuriousCase

This should be interesting. It's just a shame Ryan Moloney is a dreadful actor, so we'll be subjected to badly performed shock/horror/surprise faces when she does reappear. 

Unless she's there as a ghost/in his imagination as Toadie dies away, and we never see Toadie again.  :Smile:

----------


## CuriousCase

This should be interesting. It's just a shame Ryan Moloney is a dreadful actor, so we'll be subjected to badly performed shock/horror/surprise faces when she does reappear. 

Unless she's there as a ghost/in his imagination as Toadie dies away, and we never see Toadie again.  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Have you recovered from the shock yet? Neighbours brought us their biggest announcement of the year yesterday as they revealed that Dee Bliss is returning from the dead â prompting huge excitement (and some confusion) from fans.

Hot on the heels of the big news, *Digital Spy* were lucky enough to bag ourselves an exclusive chat with Madeleine West, who's reprising the role of Dee after 13 years. So take it away, Madeleine - what on earth is going on?

How does it feel to be making this shock return to the show?

"It's pretty gorgeous. It's very rare that an actor gets to revisit a character they've breathed life into after 13 years, especially one that has been so loved as Dee Bliss was.

"It feels like coming full circle. Neighbours was where I took my first tentative steps into the film and TV industry. Since then, I've been lucky to have a wonderful career over 13 years and I've got a family. Now here I am, back again on Ramsay Street."

Had Neighbours ever asked you back before this?

"Probably over the last seven years, they've approached me at regular intervals. I've always loved Dee, but I was always in the midst of another television show, a film, or having children! So the time was never right.

"But following the 30th anniversary of Neighbours, I was really quite charmed to find that the fans had voted Dee's wedding and death as their favourite moment only after Scott and Charlene's wedding. I felt quite honoured by that.

"So when I was approached again, I thought: 'As much as it's nice for me to be able to complete Dee's story, it's also something really lovely for the fans'."

Neighbours aren't saying exactly how Dee is back, but was it important to you that her return is plausible?

"Absolutely. Had they told me that Dee had been snatched up by aliens or gone off as a secret spy, I think I would have been pretty quick to close the door!

"I don't know all of the details of the storyline and how it will progress yet, but from what I do know, the way it has been approached is really plausible and really topical. I think audiences are going to get some real kicks out of it. It's very juicy."

How do you think Toadie will react to seeing Dee back from the dead after 13 years?

"I think once he's picked his jaw up off the floor, he'll be in equal parts remorseful and happy. I think he'll go through the whole gamut of emotions. There's going to be some really interesting and hard-hitting scenes for us both to play, along with everyone else in Ramsay Street who will feel the repercussions of Dee's return."

We have a feeling this storyline may spark a war between Dee and Sonya fans...

"Oh yeah, I can imagine there'll be Dee vs Sonya t-shirts! Camp Sonya and Camp Dee - that'd be fabulous. But I had him first!"

Do you think Dee is the love of Toadie's life?

"Dee doesn't necessarily have to be 'the love of Toadie's life', but I think we all have a certain soft spot for that first big love that we experienced. We often wonder and ponder what could have been. So I think a lot of those emotions will come to the fore.

"It's also looking back on that whimsical time of your life when you're younger and there's less responsibility - before reality sets in. So it's a very rose-tinted world that Toadie will be looking back on, and Dee of course will be reminding him of that. So I think it'll be interesting to see how the cookie crumbles..."

Are you looking forward to working with Eve Morey, who plays Sonya?

"Absolutely. I haven't even met Eve yet, but I have watched and appreciated her work via the small screen. It's going to be a really interesting interplay, being this person from Toadie's past who has to be cognisant of the fact that he has moved on and he has a family. She'll have to try to find a little slot in his family without causing too much of a tsunami for the rest of the people that he loves."

How long are you back filming at Neighbours for?

"Let's just say it's a reasonable chunk of time, but the door is always left open..."

How do you think the Neighbours fans are going to react to Dee's return?

"Shock, denial, tears, celebrations - it's really hard to say! Probably in the same vein I reacted when I first read the storylines - equal parts delighted and equal parts disbelief.

"There's also something really lovely about revisiting that time. I was really lucky to be on Neighbours during a really golden period of the show's history, where we had some really amazing storylines and fantastic characters.

"Neighbours was huge in the UK and all of us loved nothing more than to go over there to attend the National Television Awards or appear on morning television to talk about the show. It was so terrific - and it's going to be lovely to revisit those halcyon days of Neighbours."

Even after so many years away, have you always had fans mentioning Dee to you?

"Absolutely. Even when my hair has been cut short or dyed black to play a different character, I'd still have people saying: 'I really loved Dee'. People would call me 'Dee' and ask if I missed Toadie.

"It's really lovely that Dee was such a sweet, gentle and funny character. She wormed her way into so many people's hearts and it's really an honour to look back and see that she's still remembered so fondly.

"Some of the characters I've played since have been pretty hardcore and the complete opposite of Dee. I've played druggies, gangsters' molls and sex workers - some really cutting edge characters. But now it's kind of nice to revisit a softer character."

What's it like to work with Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, again?

"He's great fun. It's really interesting to come back together after such a significant length of time. When I left the show, he was just about to get married. Now I'm returning to the show, I've got six children and he's got two kiddies. Our lives are very different and it's really interesting. It's almost like returning to a first love!"

Has Neighbours changed much during your time away?

"I think it's evolved. Neighbours has always been great for being very topical and dealing with up-to-date and current subject matter. Visiting the set, there are a lot of new faces who I've never seen before. But there are also a lot of familiar faces, which make it feel like a bit of a homecoming.

"A lot of the sets are the same, but the complex itself has changed enormously. I'm really looking forward to going back to visit Pin Oak Court, which is of course Ramsay Street, and seeing some of the sights.

"And I'm really looking forward to having the opportunity to play against some of the actors whom I remember so fondly from my days on the show 13 years ago."

What else is coming up for you?

"I'm in the middle of writing my second book and I've just finished another Channel 10 drama called The Wrong Girl, with the wonderful Jessica Marais as the lead. So we've all got our fingers crossed, hoping that will go into a second series. My co-star on that is actually Craig McLachlan, funnily enough, who we all remember from the Scott and Charlene days of Neighbours. So that's been great fun.

"Apart from that, who knows? As an actor, you never really know what's next. But in the interim, I've got six small children to take care of and that's a job and a half in itself!"

----------

Aussieguy (16-09-2016), badirene (30-11-2016), Dazzle (16-09-2016), Mirjam (17-09-2016), Pantherboy (16-09-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Six kids!  :EEK!:

----------

badirene (30-11-2016), lellygurl (16-09-2016), lizann (16-09-2016), Mirjam (17-09-2016), Pantherboy (16-09-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

I hope she's back as a Christmas break finale... frustrating but cool! Haha

I actually hope she's a character to return!

----------

indigodance (16-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

memory loss like harold

----------

kaz21 (16-09-2016)

----------


## lizann

some talk online oh her having a kid by toadie if true that was a miraculous crash

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), kaz21 (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Toadie the first to see her?

Who else would know her, only Susan, Karl and maybe Lou?

----------


## kaz21

Toadies brother see her first and shows toadie a photo.

----------

tammyy2j (29-11-2016)

----------


## joaardvark

Does this mean that Toadie is not legally married to Sonya?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Does this mean that Toadie is not legally married to Sonya?


Is 10 years the length that after that time then you can remarry if you think your partner is deceased

----------


## Perdita

> Is 10 years the length that after that time then you can remarry if you think your partner is deceased


Seven years in UK if a person has been missing

https://www.gov.uk/get-declaration-p...death/overview

You can make a claim for a âdeclaration of presumed deathâ from the High Court if someone you know in England and Wales has been missing for:

7 years or more
less than 7 years and you think theyâve died, eg they went missing during a natural disaster
A missing person isnât automatically presumed dead.

You must make a claim for a declaration of presumed death if you want to do certain things, eg deal with their estate.

Who can make a claim
You can make a claim if youâre the missing personâs:

spouse or civil partner
parent
child
sibling
If none of these apply, youâll need to prove to the court that you have enough of a connection to the missing person (âsufficient interestâ), eg youâre a distant relative and you have a birth certificate to prove it.

What else must be true to make a claim
To make a claim one or more of the following must also apply:

youâre the missing personâs spouse or civil partner and you treat England or Wales as your permanent home (âdomicileâ) on the date you make the claim
youâre the missing personâs spouse or civil partner and youâve been living in England or Wales for the whole year before the date you make the claim
the missing person treated England or Wales as their permanent home (âdomicileâ) on the date they were last known to be alive 
the missing person was living in England or Wales for the whole year before the date they were last known to be alive  
The rules are different in Scotland and Northern Ireland.

Fees
It costs Â£480 to get a declaration of presumed death. Read the fees leaflet to find out when you might not have to pay.

----------

badirene (30-11-2016), Dazzle (29-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), Pantherboy (29-11-2016), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## Celtgirl

I can't wait for this story line to start - I hope the whole situation really, really annoys the ever-annoying and sanctimonious Sonya!

----------

badirene (01-12-2016), indigodance (01-12-2016), kaz21 (30-11-2016), lizann (30-11-2016), PennyMartin (04-01-2017), tammyy2j (01-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I can't wait for this story line to start - I hope the whole situation really, really annoys the ever-annoying and sanctimonious Sonya!


 it will push her towards mark

----------


## lizann

> I can't wait for this story line to start - I hope the whole situation really, really annoys the ever-annoying and sanctimonious Sonya!


 it will push her towards mark

----------


## CuriousCase

> This should be interesting. It's just a shame Ryan Moloney is a dreadful actor, so we'll be subjected to badly performed shock/horror/surprise faces when she does reappear. 
> 
> Unless she's there as a ghost/in his imagination as Toadie dies away, and we never see Toadie again.


And..... I was right, and this storyline only just started.

----------


## AussieTV

> Is Toadie the first to see her?
> 
> Who else would know her, only Susan, Karl and maybe Lou?


Steph, Elly and possibly Ben (although he was young).

----------


## AussieTV

> Is Toadie the first to see her?
> 
> Who else would know her, only Susan, Karl and maybe Lou?


Steph, Elly and possibly Ben (although he was young).

----------


## Ramsay85

My guess is, she'll be her long-lost twin sister.

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article on Madeleine West's return to Neighbours:

*Look whoâs back, baby: Madeleine West on raising six kids and returning to Neighbours*

Holly Byrnes, National TV editor, News Corp Australia Network

January 3, 2017 10:00pm

IF actor, accomplished author and aspiring screenwriter Madeleine West had written her return to Neighbours, thereâs every chance the fantasy scene she had in mind for her character Dee Bliss â âarriving again, wearing a wet, sodden wedding dress, saying âIâm baaaack!ââ â would have joined her famous, watery demise 13 years ago in the pantheon of epic episodes of the classic Aussie soap.

Before news of her resurrection on the series was teased last year, the last time fans saw West on screen, she was careening off a cliff in a station wagon, moments after marrying the love of her life, Toadie Rebecchi.

Or rather, a prop dummy of Dee did, which West explains âalmost decapitated itself as the car went over the cliff,â the blonde wig sweeping out the window âand nearly ripping the dollâs head right off.â

Standing on the Altona shoreline, near Werribee in Victoria, that fateful day, watching her character meet what was believed to be her ocean grave was a giggle rather than grief-inducing, West remembers.

âBeing surrounded by the crew, it was all quite hilarious,â she tells Switched On. âThe true heartbreak was in the actual wedding and afterwards when I had to read out a letter Iâd written to Toadie for audio which he discovered when he got home, post-disaster. That was quite heart-wrenching.â

While she wonât spoil the details of her return for the audience, she says: âsheâs not a ghost, nor is she a figment of Toadieâs imagination and she wasnât abducted by aliens. Suffice to say, she has returned and the audience will be in for several big shocks.â

Now a mother of six children [with her TV chef husband Shannon Bennett of MasterChef Australia fame]; a best-selling author of parenting book, Six Under Eight; with a recurring role as openly gay breakfast TV co-host, Erica Jones in Tenâs prime time drama hit,  The Wrong Girl, what is also a surprise is how West has found the time for the 14-week guest role, as well as plans to direct and write for the soap this year.

The maturity which has come with motherhood and her determination to set a positive example for her children, she says, is all the motivation she needs to make it all work.

âWhen you have a passion, you make time. Iâm amazed by how much you can fit into a day. Sometimes it means sacrificing other things, so my social life is often wanting. But if it means getting up at four or five in the morning to run through some scripts, or do a final edit on a column Iâve written; or work on kidsâ school production costumes, I just figure Iâll sleep plenty when Iâm dead.â

While some of her offspring are showing an interest in showbiz, a no-nonsense West has set them some strict guidelines for success.

Allowed one extra-curriculum activity per school term, they must devote themselves to it or, after three weeks, âthatâs it, itâs done.â

As West explains: âitâs not anyone elseâs responsibility to push us forward, otherwise we end up in a state of children who are entitled, undeservedly so and are consistently sending their parents in to fight their battles for them. In the end, we end up with a society who donât have the skills they need for the jobs they are doing.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/4...93c?width=1024


...And this is the DailyMail article:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-accident.html

----------

Dazzle (03-01-2017), MellBee (04-01-2017), Ramsay85 (04-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (04-01-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

So I was shopping today, and I seen the new TV WEEK and it had on there about the 'upcoming story-lines for 2017 in soaps', etc. and they had that Dee Bliss is back and she has a secret.... and it's legitimately her... 

My thoughts? That her and Toadie have a child together. It would make sense...  :Thumbsup:

----------

kaz21 (16-01-2017), MellBee (16-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> My thoughts? That her and Toadie have a child together. It would make sense...


I think this has all but been officially confirmed.

----------

kaz21 (17-01-2017), lellygurl (18-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours spoilers: Dee Bliss makes her outrageous return from the dead in these unmissable new pictures*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...urns-pictures/

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017), tammyy2j (18-01-2017)

----------


## Mirjam

It was great to see Dee again after all these years, and the look on Toadie's face.... poor Toadie! His whole world has turned upside down. Bet, was it just me or did anyone else notice Madeleine's teeth? They look huge! 😱

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2017), kaz21 (20-01-2017), MellBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> It was great to see Dee again after all these years, and the look on Toadie's face.... poor Toadie! His whole world has turned upside down. Bet, was it just me or did anyone else notice Madeleine's teeth? They look huge! 😱


Thank you, I thought that too. She was all teeth.

----------

Dazzle (21-01-2017), MellBee (20-01-2017), Mirjam (20-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> It was great to see Dee again after all these years, and the look on Toadie's face.... poor Toadie! His whole world has turned upside down. Bet, was it just me or did anyone else notice Madeleine's teeth? They look huge! 😱


Thank you, I thought that too. She was all teeth.

----------

MellBee (20-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' biggest storyline in years is finally here. Today's dramatic episode ended with Dee Bliss surprising her ex-husband Toadie by arriving unexpectedly on his doorstep â and she's going to turn his life upside down.

But how is Dee back from the dead after more than 13 years away? What's her game? And will she be having a catfight with Toadie's new wife Sonya before next week is out?

*Digital Spy* recently caught up with Madeleine West, who plays Dee, for some sneaky last-minute teasers ahead of Neighbours' explosive episodes next week.

How much can you tell us about Toadie and Dee finally coming face-to-face again?

"Well you know that I'm not allowed to tell you very much at all! (Laughs.) But suffice to say, we will see Dee thrown back into her old surroundings in Ramsay Street. Naturally a confrontation with Toadie and with Sonya will ensue.

"As for where that will lead, only the future and watching the show will guarantee an answer..."

How much do we find out about where Dee has been for all these years?

"We'll find out the details of Dee's story very quickly, because naturally Toadie wants to know what's going on and why she left him in the lurch in such a way.

"Dee explains that following the accident, she was trying to cry out for Toadie. She could also see and hear the rescue helicopters, but then she hit her head and it all went black. But are there holes in that story? That remains to be seen."

We know that part of Dee's explanation involves amnesia. Does she remember her past life with Toadie by this point?

"Yes she does, and we'll discover that Dee has actually returned to Erinsborough on a number of occasions and never quite had the courage to approach Toadie.

"That'll be interesting for the viewers to think back on: 'Hang on a second, did I spot Dee in that scene?! Was she there in the background of a wedding?' Who knows?"

Is Dee interested in rekindling a romance with Toadie, or has she moved on from that now?

"Who could ever move on from the passion of their first love? I doubt Toadie has moved on himself in many ways. I don't think any of us ever do move on from first love.

"But Dee has definitely come back to find her place in the world, fill in the gaps in her memory and rekindle a platonic relationship with Toadie. Let's remember they were friends, room-mates and confidants long before a romantic spark ignited. So as much as Dee loved Toadie as her partner, she also loved him as a best friend and that's a void she'd like to fill."

How different is Dee to the character we last saw in 2003?

"She's remarkably similar! She's found herself in circumstances where she hasn't really been able to move on from the point where she was. I guess that is definitely a by-product of any kind of amnesia. It's hard to move forward when you don't really know who you are.

"Much of the Dee you'll see coming onto your screens is very similar to the one you know from the past. Of course the actor behind that character may have been put through the wringer a few times! (Laughs.) But the character is very much the essence of Dee."

What is the dynamic between Dee and Sonya like?

"Dee comes in with the confidence of knowing she was there first. She also has the expectation that, in time, she will be embraced back into the fabric of that society.

"For Sonya, this woman is a complete unknown quantity from Toadie's past. All Sonya knows is that Dee was someone he loved desperately and would have given anything for. To this day, he still has keepsakes of their relationship.

"We also find out that Toadie actually remembers their vows word for word 13 years down the track, so there are destined to be fireworks. I can't say whether it's a full-on clash with Sonya or just a tension between them, but there's plenty of juicy storylines to come."

What was Eve Morey, who plays Sonya, like to work with?

"Just a delight. She's such a generous, sweet actor and for me a kindred spirit. She's the mum of a little girl who's the same age as my twins. So she was really lovely to work with and such a professional â as was everyone on the show.

"It's easy to forget â because Neighbours has been such a stalwart on our screens for so long â that there are some incredible storylines and some fine actors who make up the body of the cast. I think that's what has guaranteed the show's longevity â it's the striving for quality.

"As we progressed through this particular storyline, it became all the more difficult, challenging and multi-layered. But everyone rose to the challenge and I really enjoyed my time there."

The announcement of Dee's return made big headlines on both sides of the world. What did you make of the reaction?

"It was really heartening. It confirmed for me the reason I came back. I essentially returned because Dee was remembered with such love. I felt that I had an obligation to fulfil people's fantasies, and answer their questions on where Dee has been.

"I hope we have done the storyline justice. Now that I'm on the other end of it, all I can say is that it's possibly the most convoluted, complicated and at the same time satisfying storyline that I've ever portrayed in 20 years on television."

Dee appears in Toadie's dram in Neighbours
In real life, you're a mum of six. Are you looking forward to your children getting a chance to see Dee on screen?

"I really am. My kids are still all really young and they're a little bit confused when they see me on television. A lot of the content from the other shows I've done is material that I'm not ready for them to see until they're 16 or 18. They'd need to be mature enough to digest that and separate the mum they see around the house and the mum they see on the screen in lingerie!

"But Dee was such a wholesome, sweet and generous character. My eldest has become quite fascinated by it and she's been watching old clips from Neighbours on YouTube, so she's really excited.

"I was really lucky that the show actually cast a beautiful young actress who looks almost identical to my eldest child as part of the storyline, so I think she'll get an extra kick out of that!"

Unlike most of the cast, you're not on Twitter, are you?

"No, I'm a shocker with any kind of new media. I was forced under duress to start an Instagram account, purely in the beginning to promote my book Six Under Eight when it came out in April. So that's about as far as I've gone so far. I've always got plenty to say, but I also write for a couple of magazines and I find that becomes my soapbox."

Would you like to come back over to the UK for a visit?

"Oh definitely, it's just a matter of making it happen. If you know anyone who's prepared to furnish me with a trip at this time let me know, because school fees for six kids is blowing the budget! (Laughs.)

"But I absolutely adore the UK. I still have family over there and I'd take any opportunity to get over to Europe. I've been watching The Crown with much relish and thinking that I can't wait to get back and walk the streets of London."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

badirene (23-01-2017), lyndapym (21-01-2017), MellBee (21-01-2017), Pantherboy (21-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2017), tuckec01 (24-01-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

How annoying is Mark? How about leaving Toadie and Steph catch up with an old friend that they thought was dead & later on be cop Mark. No wonder Steph dumps him.

----------

badirene (24-01-2017), PennyMartin (24-01-2017)

----------


## maxwinchester

Really good to see her back, as a fan for over 30 yrs I love to see the old faces.

----------

Dazzle (24-01-2017), Topaz (27-01-2017)

----------


## thestud2k7

> How annoying is Mark? How about leaving Toadie and Steph catch up with an old friend that they thought was dead & later on be cop Mark. No wonder Steph dumps him.


he's starting to get on my nerves

----------

badirene (24-01-2017), PennyMartin (24-01-2017), Topaz (27-01-2017)

----------


## thestud2k7

> How annoying is Mark? How about leaving Toadie and Steph catch up with an old friend that they thought was dead & later on be cop Mark. No wonder Steph dumps him.


he's starting to get on my nerves

----------


## olivia1896

> How annoying is Mark? How about leaving Toadie and Steph catch up with an old friend that they thought was dead & later on be cop Mark. No wonder Steph dumps him.


Steph is a hypocrite. She got all upset about seeing Sonya and Mark have a deep conversation on the grass, when she and Toadie have lots of similar moments together. She about 60 seconds before seeing them two together and getting all sour faced was just with Toadie. Sonya and Mark are annoying but Steph ranks right up there with them

----------

kaz21 (24-01-2017)

----------


## joaardvark

She may be all teeth but her body looks good, she looks so slim considering she has had 6 kids in real life,

----------

kaz21 (24-01-2017)

----------


## mygypsy

If I had paid as much for my teeth as she has.  I would be showing them off too

----------


## Pantherboy

For anyone interested, this is an *Msn.com* article with some fan theories on Dee's return. Only on Neighbours..........!!


*The insane Neighbours fan theory that's taking over the Internet*

In case you missed it, _Neighbours_ fans are in the process of losing their collective sh*t.

Dee Bliss, played by Madeleine West, died 13 years ago in one of the most talked about scenes in the series history.

Following her wedding to Toadie Rebecchi, Dee was driven off a cliff and her body was never recovered.

But now sheâs back.â¦

OR IS SHE?

You see, _Neighbours_ might just have the most dedicated legion of fans in existence, and theyâve been busy posting to the _Mamamia_ Facebook page, and the _Neighbours_ fan page, outlining their unbeatable theories.

For starters, thatâs not Dee.

âYou could tell by the way she looked at herself in the mirror at the end of the episode,â said one commenter.

âMy opinion is that Dee is a fake. I think she has been in the house recently looking for photos hence why she doesnât remember everyone. This also explains why Toadie could smell her perfume. Could be Dees sisterâ¦â said another.

Another clue is that when Dee returned she greeted her then-husband âHi Toadieâ, despite the fact she never called him that in the past. She always referred to him as âJaredâ.

This then begs the question; If thatâs not Dee, thenâ¦ who is it?

Some think it might be Emily, a woman who apparently saved Dee after her accident.

One commenter theorised âA good twist to this story would be that Dee is not really Deeâ¦ She is Emily who assumed the identity of Dee (plastic surgery and all that)â¦ She learned all about Dee when she rescued her but Dee died in her careâ¦ Willow is Emilyâs daughter and she is passing her off as Deeâs daughter with Toadieâ¦ Toadie will be devastated when he finds out the truth about âDeeâsâ identityâ¦â

Many others agree, adding â Itâs probably that woman she says found her. Bit of a nutter.â

In an interview with the _Sydney Morning Herald_, Madeline West said things would get very dark, and indeed it feels like weâre awaiting a twist.

But not everyone is convinced Dee is actually Emily. Many believe it's Dee's sister, Celia.

"My theory is that it's actually Dee's sister and she had plastic surgery to look like Dee so she can get revenge on Toadie because she blames him for Dee's death," one commenter hypothesised.

"Does anyone else think it's really the sister who she said disappeared? She would know everyone and would know what the ring looked like etc," asked another.

Fans are even speculating about the motive, arguing "Dee's sis with surgery because she was always envious of her life with a partner and friends who loved her."

Could it be that 'Emily' or Celia underwent a whole heap of cosmetic surgery to just look like the real Dee? Either way, it's a bloody good disguise...

Only on_ Neighbours_. 

Msn.com

----------

MellBee (26-01-2017)

----------


## maxwinchester

I really hope it's the real Dee.

----------

MellBee (26-01-2017), PennyMartin (26-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (26-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Me too, but there is something about her, that's bugging me.

----------

MellBee (26-01-2017), PennyMartin (26-01-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Some interesting theories there and all of them are possible in Neighbours land. The two key points are Toadie smelling the perfume which has yet to be explained - but could be something innocent. And her calling him Toadie. Her sister getting revenge for Dee is the most likely one. I hope it is actually Dee but the "very dark" bit is concerning.

----------

MellBee (27-01-2017), Pantherboy (26-01-2017), Perdita (26-01-2017)

----------


## Mirjam

> Me too, but there is something about her, that's bugging me.


The thing that's bugging you are her teeth! 😂😂😂😂😂😂 

She indeed looks fab after having 6 kids!

----------

MellBee (27-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> The thing that's bugging you are her teeth! 😂😂😂😂😂😂 
> 
> She indeed looks fab after having 6 kids!


Lol well that too.

----------


## kaz21

> The thing that's bugging you are her teeth! 😂😂😂😂😂😂 
> 
> She indeed looks fab after having 6 kids!


Lol well that too.

----------

MellBee (27-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I really hope it's the real Dee.


Me too.  I suppose what she's been through has disturbed her, so she's bound to have changed a bit.  Her voice is exactly the same though, and also people who are close to her are accepting her.  I think when you are / have been close to someone you can ' feel ' it's them.

----------

kaz21 (26-01-2017), MellBee (27-01-2017), Mirjam (27-01-2017)

----------


## its.like.that

Well it's not Celia. Mark confirmed she was dead. And it would be stupid if Celia faked her death to get revenge. 

I actually think it's the real Dee. The dark twist is that her kid is not Toadie's - she makes it believe she is because she is dying or something. Or she's with another man and that it's his Daughter and she's just after money from her families estate thus is using Toadie. 

I like the option of Emily though. I hope that's the one if one of those theories are correct. 

But yes, Dee has been in Toadie's house. That's why he smelt the perfume.

----------

kaz21 (27-01-2017), MellBee (27-01-2017)

----------


## Topaz

It's been quite interesting to watch, a little odd too... the story seemed a bit wishy washy with her being saved and this Emily character. Be interesting to see what else comes out but I knew as soon as she was returning there would be a child involved, surely! 

Find it a bit weird where she does t remember tad/Michelle/elly and it's like she's pretending she doesn't know them. And it's
Come up a couple of times?

----------


## Topaz

It's been quite interesting to watch, a little odd too... the story seemed a bit wishy washy with her being saved and this Emily character. Be interesting to see what else comes out but I knew as soon as she was returning there would be a child involved, surely! 

Find it a bit weird where she does t remember tad/Michelle/elly and it's like she's pretending she doesn't know them. And it's
Come up a couple of times?

----------

kaz21 (27-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy now has its own article on Dee's return, with* 8* interesting theories:


*Is Neighbours' Dee Bliss the real deal? 8 huge theories about her shock return from the dead*

*Is it a soap miracle or Ramsay Street's biggest ever con?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ries-revealed/

----------

MellBee (29-01-2017)

----------


## meagan82

dee having the photo would mean she has been in the house yeah?

----------


## bianca16

Interesting

----------


## maxwinchester

I like storylines that keep me guessing and this one sure does.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), kaz21 (01-02-2017), Ruffed_lemur (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Dee Bliss is finally showing her darker side in this shocking new promo.

Dee has been nice as pie ever since she returned from the dead last week, but some fans have questioned whether it's all too good to be true.

This brand new trailer, released by Neighbours' Aussie broadcaster Channel 11, now sees Dee let her mask slip in a frank conversation with her teenage daughter Willow.

http://youtu.be/4rMbFc0_-o4

Dee tells her: "As soon as we get this money, right? We are outta here."

Feeling sorry for Toadie, a very disapproving Willow replies: "How can you still want to do this to him? It's wrong!"

We've already seen that Dee is interested in securing the money from her family estate and has brought Toadie on board to help her, but has she been playing him all along?

Neighbours' Aussie promos do have a habit of being a tad misleading, so we'll just have to wait and see whether Dee really has turned into a villain.

Speculation over the Dee storyline is continuing to divide Neighbours fans, with many convinced that she's the real deal and others wondering whether she's been an impostor all along. Or could Dee have even become evil during her 13 years away?

Anything's possible, but with these scenes airing tomorrow, there may not be long to wait before we get some much-needed answers!

----------

badirene (02-02-2017), Dazzle (02-02-2017), Mirjam (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (01-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

i don't trust her. But Sonya's just going to push Toadie away and possibly into Dee's arms if she's not careful

----------


## tammyy2j

I always thought Dee was a nice good character at least that is how I remember her  :Embarrassment:

----------

kaz21 (01-02-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Yeah the conk on the noggin has altered her personality and/or this Emily had her convinced that Toadie did it on purpose. Either way her true intentions have been revealed. And does she have any other clothes besides that white shirt  and jeans?

----------

badirene (02-02-2017), Dazzle (02-02-2017)

----------


## its.like.that

I think it's pretty poor that they have given us the truth already that she's an imposter. I suppose we don't know why this 'Andrea' is doing this. It has to be more than just money. Looks like the Emily theory is right though, but the name is not Emily, it's Andrea. Maybe she really did save Dee all those years ago and then Dee died not long after?

----------

PennyMartin (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has finally revealed the shocking truth behind Dee Bliss's return storyline, confirming that she's a cunning impostor who's scamming Toadie Rebecchi.

Scenes just broadcast on Channel 11 in Australia saw the show resolve Neighbours' fiercest fan debate, after nearly two weeks of intense speculation over whether Dee was the real deal or not.

Thursday's episode of the Aussie soap saw Toadie finally get his chance to spend some time with his 'daughter' Willow Bliss, following the big revelation that Dee was supposedly pregnant when she went over that cliff 13 years ago.

When Willow returned to Dee's hotel room afterwards, there were two huge bombshells dropped on viewers. First of all, Willow definitely isn't Toadie's daughter.

Second of all, "Dee" isn't Dee at all... but rather a mysterious woman called Andrea.

As some fans suspected, Fake Dee is only after the money in the Bliss family estate and she's planning on leaving Erinsborough as soon as the cash comes in.

Toadie has agreed to help "Dee" get the money she's entitled to, completely unaware that he's dealing with a total fraud.

In the closing moments of Thursday's episode, Willow told Fake Dee: "It was bad enough faking your DNA. Now you're lying and making him think he has a teenage daughter. And using Nell like that?"

Fake Dee replied: "Oh come on, I didn't want to involve that little kid, alright? But when he came in here and saw you, I panicked. Okay, I'm sorry. And that Sonya, do you really think she's going to believe anything without a paternity test?"

It turned out that Fake Dee used that cuddly toy she had stashed away to distract Toadie and Sonya's daughter Nell while she took a DNA sample from her, then switched it in place of Willow's own sample.

Willow, if you were wondering, is actually 15 - two years older than Fake Dee is claiming she is. And she's not too happy with all the lies and deception. What a mess!

Neighbours' closing titles have also now had a sneaky change to reflect the revelations, with Madeleine West's character credited as "Dee Bliss / Andrea Somers". Her daughter is billed as "Willow Bliss / Somers".

Despite the Dee storyline receiving so much attention, Neighbours bosses managed to keep their big plot twist totally under wraps until transmission â and with the storyline far from over, there's sure to be more big shocks to come...


Digital Spy

----------

badirene (02-02-2017), Dazzle (02-02-2017), maxwinchester (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (02-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

I'm so annoyed, I was really hoping they wouldn't make Dee an imposter! It is just too clichÃ©. I'm hoping there is another twist in line that rectifies this, because otherwise it will be a massive disappointment

----------

maxwinchester (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

How did she manage to fake the DNA?

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017), Topaz (02-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

> How did she manage to fake the DNA?


She switched it with Nell's

----------


## PennyMartin

> How did she manage to fake the DNA?


She switched it with Nell's

----------


## kaz21

Regarding fake dee's dna,  I think she must have had some of dee's hair some how. That's why she didn't want a cheek swab.

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (02-02-2017), PennyMartin (02-02-2017), Perdita (02-02-2017), tammyy2j (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> She switched it with Nell's


Switching it with NellÂ´s would not give it a positive result for Dee though ???

----------

Mirjam (02-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------


## olivia1896

the funny part to me is all the people on Facebook still believing she is the real Dee even after watching the episode. Like hello! Willow is 15 not 13! meaning she was 2 when the accident happened! Obviously that information alone proves this woman is not Dee! People are dumb

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

> the funny part to me is all the people on Facebook still believing she is the real Dee even after watching the episode. Like hello! Willow is 15 not 13! meaning she was 2 when the accident happened! Obviously that information alone proves this woman is not Dee! People are dumb


Honestly I think there is actually still a possibility that she is Dee. Firstly because Willow addressed her as Andrea, not mum which was a bit peculiar - maybe she is adopted or Emily's child? And secondly because 'Dee' seems unhinged and kind of mentally unstable it could explain why she has chosen a new identity and is a bit sketchy. But then again this might just be wishful thinking on my part lol

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (02-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

> the funny part to me is all the people on Facebook still believing she is the real Dee even after watching the episode. Like hello! Willow is 15 not 13! meaning she was 2 when the accident happened! Obviously that information alone proves this woman is not Dee! People are dumb


Honestly I think there is actually still a possibility that she is Dee. Firstly because Willow addressed her as Andrea, not mum which was a bit peculiar - maybe she is adopted or Emily's child? And secondly because 'Dee' seems unhinged and kind of mentally unstable it could explain why she has chosen a new identity and is a bit sketchy. But then again this might just be wishful thinking on my part lol

----------


## Okwhatever

She swapped Willow's DNA for Nell's, so it would look like Willow is Toadie's.
Willow isn't his child, but 'Andrea' could still be Dee, didn't Madeleine West say she'd only come back AS Dee?!

----------

Pantherboy (02-02-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> Honestly I think there is actually still a possibility that she is Dee. Firstly because Willow addressed her as Andrea, not mum which was a bit peculiar - maybe she is adopted or Emily's child? And secondly because 'Dee' seems unhinged and kind of mentally unstable it could explain why she has chosen a new identity and is a bit sketchy. But then again this might just be wishful thinking on my part lol


Well I hate to admit it but you do have a compelling argument

----------

PennyMartin (03-02-2017)

----------


## Topaz

I really hope it is actually dee but perhaps brainwashed or something? It's very odd 🙈🙈

----------

Ruffed_lemur (02-02-2017)

----------


## maxwinchester

Might have something to do with Sindi, she is the one who thought this up

----------


## tammyy2j

So it is not Toadie's money she wants so why involve him?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> How did she manage to fake the DNA?


That's so strange.  She was totally unprepared, and took a piece of her straight away and gave it to Mark.

----------


## kaz21

She must have some of she's hair, some how. She dropped of the washing basket then came back out. She didn't want to do a cheek swab, she wanted to give some hair.

----------


## gismofatcat

Remember the perfume smell. She was in toadies house, she got hair from the keepsake box. How does she look like her so much and how has she gathered so much info. Did she scam brother first and send him to prime toadie. Seems like a very sophisticated con

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017), kaz21 (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (02-02-2017)

----------


## indigodance

> Switching it with NellÂ´s would not give it a positive result for Dee though ???


It would give Todies though ????

----------


## mygypsy

They are only testing Paternity. So checking the father's DNA matches, not who the mother is.  Switching the DNA swabs from Willow's to Nell's will work in pulling off this scam.  Poor Toadie

----------

Dazzle (02-02-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Some people are wondering how few faked her dna test. We know how she faked willows, as that was explained today.

----------


## Dazzle

Well - despite all the speculation about Dee being an imposter - I'm gobsmacked!  :EEK!: 

How cruel is this on poor Toadie?  :Sad: 

I like Penny Martin's theory that Andrea will turn out to be Dee (a very, very different Dee) after all.  Didn't I read that Madeleine West will be appearing for a couple of months?  If that's correct there's still plenty of time for several more twists and turns.

Well played Neighbours!  :Clap:

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2017), maxwinchester (02-02-2017), Pantherboy (02-02-2017), PennyMartin (03-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Some people are wondering how few faked her dna test. We know how she faked willows, as that was explained today.


I thought it was suspicious that "Dee" didn't want a cheek swab so I was watching her closely and it looked like she genuinely pulled a hair out.  Hopefully if that was faked we'll get an explanation.

----------

kaz21 (02-02-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

I like the theory that it's Dee but she's deranged / has a split personality. The way she said Andrea was kind of mocking like it wasn't her name. Would be sad for Dee fans if that's the case.

----------

Topaz (03-02-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> I like the theory that it's Dee but she's deranged / has a split personality. *The way she said Andrea was kind of mocking like it wasn't her name.* Would be sad for Dee fans if that's the case.


Do you mean the way Willow said Andrea?  Because if so I noticed that too: she said the name as if in inverted commas - "_Andrea_" - which is surely the opposite of how she'd say it if Andrea was her real name?  She'd be "_Dee_" or Andrea (said in a natural manner).  

I'm not sure if I'm being very clear here...  :Stick Out Tongue: 



I've seen speculation elsewhere that Dee/Andrea could really be Dee (with amnesia) but without realising it and is being manipulated by someone else (Emily?), but that seems overly convulated to me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## thestud2k7

i am quite dispointed they took this route 

seems like an cop out

----------

Topaz (03-02-2017)

----------


## thestud2k7

i am quite dispointed they took this route 

seems like an cop out

----------


## Aussieguy

> Do you mean the way Willow said Andrea?  Because if so I noticed that too: she said the name as if in inverted commas - "_Andrea_" - which is surely the opposite of how she'd say it if Andrea was her real name?  She'd be "_Dee_" or Andrea (said in a natural manner).  
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm being very clear here... 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen speculation elsewhere that Dee/Andrea could really be Dee (with amnesia) but without realising it and is being manipulated by someone else (Emily?), but that seems overly convulated to me.


Yeah Willow - you're very clear, exact same thing I thought.  Andrea in inverted commas. You have to think that Dee in her right mind would never do this to Toadie. Feel so sorry for him, thinking Willow is his daughter and she isn't. It's all so confusing!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2017), Topaz (03-02-2017)

----------


## GrrArgh

I'm really peeved off with this storyline and faking us out like this. It's not Dee and I hate that the writers/network made us believe it was.

Disappointed to the extreme.

----------

thestud2k7 (04-02-2017)

----------


## GrrArgh

I'm really peeved off with this storyline and faking us out like this. It's not Dee and I hate that the writers/network made us believe it was.

Disappointed to the extreme.

----------


## Okwhatever

She went into the door when Mark was saying about a cheek swab. Maybe she picked up a hair, and had it in her hand already

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has revealed another tantalising clue over what's really going on with the fake Dee Bliss.

"Dee" returned from the dead to face Toadie after a 13-year absence last week, but it's since been revealed that she's a cunning impostor called Andrea Somers who only wants the money from the Bliss family estate.

Neighbours fans are now desperate for as much information as they can get about this mysterious woman and how on earth she came up with the idea of scamming Toadie in the first place.

Friday's episode of the show, which just aired on Channel 11 in Australia, has added some crucial new details into the mix by revealing that a third party could be involved who knew Dee back in the day.

In a revealing conversation with her mum, Fake Dee's daughter Willow reflected on how life could be very different if they'd never heard the name Dee Bliss.

Willow told her mum: "Sometimes I wish that story of you raising me in the wilderness was true. Because then you would have never met that person and heard about how you look like Dee Bliss."

Fake Dee replied: "Willow, look at it like this. Without that, this incredible opportunity would not have landed in our laps. Think about it: missing woman, no family, all that cash just sitting there waiting to be claimed.

"Look, once I get the money, I promise you I am going to be the kind of mum that you want. Nice and normal. No more crazy plans."

So, could the mystery person mentioned by Willow have only mentioned Andrea and Dee's visible similarities in passing?

Or did this unknown individual actively get involved in Fake Dee's nasty scheme, passing on all of the information Andrea needed to know about the Rebecchis?

Could there still be a chance that Andrea really is Dee without realising it, like fans are hoping?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), lyndapym (03-02-2017), Pantherboy (03-02-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I wonder if that's how sindi is involved.

----------

maxwinchester (03-02-2017)

----------


## maxwinchester

I think Sindi is behind all of this

----------

kaz21 (03-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Fake Dee doesn't look too happy to see Sindi Watts back in Erinsborough in the latest Neighbours promo.

Impostor Andrea Somers has managed to fool everyone into thinking that she's Dee Bliss, but the arrival of Sindi could throw a huge spanner in the works.

Show bosses recently announced that Marisa Warrington is reprising her role as Sindi as part of the Dee storyline - and we'll see her arrive back next week when she turns up at Dee's motel room.

In the new Neighbours trailer, Fake Dee is getting a little cocky as she enjoys a glass of wine and tells her daughter Willow: "I have actually pulled this off. Pretend to be back from the dead, with amnesia..."


But it looks like Fake Dee shouldn't count her chickens just yet. When Toadie later answers the door to Sindi Watts and greets her with a smile, Fake Dee's face drops pretty quickly.

The trailer asks: "Will Dee's plans be destroyed by an unexpected guest?"

Sindi was last seen in Neighbours in 2005 and she was once a love interest for Toadie, but she's perhaps better remembered for her relationship with Stu Parker.

Some Neighbours fans have been wondering whether Sindi is the mastermind behind the Fake Dee saga and there's not long to wait until we find out the truth either way.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), maxwinchester (04-02-2017), MellBee (04-02-2017), Pantherboy (03-02-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I still think it is Dee.

----------


## kaz21

If she is, then who is willow?

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If she is, then who is willow?


I think Dee isn't Willow's real mother.  Perhaps Willow is the daughter of a partner of Dee's, who isn't around any more.

----------

kaz21 (03-02-2017)

----------


## tayfanatic

I really don't understand how the writers expect us to believe that somehow there is a woman who fits Dee's physical description and voice COMPLETELY, who happened to be in the same country, who just happened to find out about her life and know personal details about her and her old friends/neighbours. Really poor writing to be honest, I feel like the writers think we're more gullible than we are...

----------

courseiam (06-02-2017), kaz21 (03-02-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I really don't understand how the writers expect us to believe that somehow there is a woman who fits Dee's physical description and voice COMPLETELY, who happened to be in the same country, who just happened to find out about her life and know personal details about her and her old friends/neighbours. Really poor writing to be honest, I feel like the writers think we're more gullible than we are...


I don't think it is poor writing.  The story has only just started.  If it is Dee, maybe she doesn't remember who she is.  I find it all very intriguing!

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), kaz21 (04-02-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Fake Dee - or Fee - is a hoot. Madeleine West must be having a ball playing her. I also think it could possibly be real Dee but if so she's gone over the edge

I remember Sindi but don't recall her being a bad character. Do remember her being a bit of a klutz but basically a good person.

----------


## olivia1896

> I think Dee isn't Willow's real mother.  Perhaps Willow is the daughter of a partner of Dee's, who isn't around any more.


I don't understand why Dee didn't just say she's the daughter of a friend to Toadie.

----------

kaz21 (04-02-2017), maxwinchester (04-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

The latest *TV Week* has the following Neighbours plot teaser for next week (Feb 13 - 17)


*Blissfully Unaware

Dee Continues To Play Toadie As They Revisit Their Wedding Venue*

This week on _Neighbours_, Dee continues to toy with Toadie's emotions.

But the woman isn't Dee Bliss (Madeleine West) at all. Although she looks just like her, she's a fraudster called Andrea who's trying to scam Toadie (Ryan Moloney) into giving her the Bliss estate money.

The residents of Ramsay Street are none the wiser as the imposter worms her way into their lives.

Andrea's arrival has been particularly destabilising for Toadie. He's becoming infatuated with the woman he believes is the former love of his life.

It can only spell trouble for Toadie's relationship with his wife, Sonya. She's already feeling excluded - and is suspicious of Dee's sudden return.

"Initially, Toadie just wants to spend time with Dee and get to know her again," Ryan, 37, explains.

"He feels incredibly guilty. If he hadn't been kissing his wife as he drove (on their wedding day), none of this would have happened to her," he says.

"It's easy for Dee to tug at Toadie's heartstrings. It's understandable that feelings of love for her have come back."

Master manipulator Andrea takes Toadie on a romantic visit to the spot he and Dee were married. The pair bond while reliving the joyous day 13 years ago.

"Andrea really takes advantage of the situation," Madeleine, 36, says. "Sometimes, when someone is heartbroken & grieving, they're desperate to believe that someone is who they claim they are. It's surprising how people are prepared to overlook small discrepancies to sustain that belief. Especially when the person can fall back on the excuse of, 'Oh, I knocked my head and have gaps in my memory.' It's all very convenient."

Will Toadie find out the truth about Dee before it's too late?

----------

badirene (06-02-2017), Dazzle (06-02-2017), maxwinchester (05-02-2017), MellBee (14-02-2017), Perdita (06-02-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I don't understand why Dee didn't just say she's the daughter of a friend to Toadie.


She could have done, but said she just panicked.

----------


## its.like.that

People think she's really Dee but forgotten who she was but I was thinking, what if the big twist at the end is the Real Dee actually shows up? Now, that would be something worth seeing.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2017), kaz21 (14-02-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

I wonder if it's probable that it is Dee but she's a split personality?

I was thinking about how this will affect Toadie - he had come to terms with Dee's death. And now he's thinking Dee never died. And then having to again accept that she's dead. Poor Toadie.

----------

Dazzle (14-02-2017)

----------


## its.like.that

People are outraged that the writers would do this fake Dee storyline, but thinking about things, it wasn't about Dee returning. Bottom line was that it was to give Ryan Moloney a chance to win a Logie in 2018 by having a major storyline on him for half the year. This wraps up in April/May, but then there's a few months after that where Toadie will be affected etc.

----------

kaz21 (15-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Warning: This article contains spoilers for Wednesday's Neighbours episode, which has now aired in Australia but doesn't air on Channel 5 in the UK until 1.45pm and 5.30pm.

Neighbours has delved deeper into Fake Dee Bliss's backstory, with hints that she's damaged after a traumatic childhood with her mother.

Fake Dee â aka impostor Andrea Somers â has been in the show for over a month now, but there's still plenty we don't know about the woman who's been cruelly conning Toadie Rebecchi.

Fortunately, Fake Dee's daughter Willow has now let some intriguing clues slip in Wednesday's episode, which just aired on Channel 11 in Australia.

Well aware that her mum's behaviour isn't really normal, Willow confided in her Erinsborough High schoolmate Ben Kirk as they caught up at the cafÃ©.

Willow Somers / Bliss confides in Ben Kirk in Neighbours
Â©  FREMANTLE MEDIA
Careful not to give too much away, Willow asked: "Can I tell you something? You can't tell anyone. I think mum had a pretty rough time of it when she was a kid.

"Her mum messed her up. That's why she's sort of... unpredictable. Her mum put her down all the time, criticised her. I know it sounds small, but it can add up, you know?"

Of course, Ben was quick to point out that he'd never heard any of that before, given that it doesn't actually fit with the real Dee's past.

Covering her tracks, a nervous Willow told him: "She doesn't like anyone to know, that's why you can't tell anyone."

Up until now, we've thought that Andrea is purely motivated by money â having first heard about Dee when she was working with Sindi Watts in a catering kitchen.

But could Willow's revelation about Fake Dee being "messed up" hint at a possible mental health storyline? Is this the reason that she's seemingly starting to believe her own lies, rather than the much-longed-for fan theory that she really is Dee?

As ever with this storyline, there's lots to think about...

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (22-02-2017), MellBee (22-02-2017), Pantherboy (22-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours favourite Karl Kennedy is desperate to track down Toadie Rebecchi in London in these brand new spoiler pictures.

The Aussie soap has filmed in the capital for the first time in ten years for the dramatic conclusion of the Dee Bliss impostor storyline, which has been running for over two months.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) arrives in London in a frantic search for answers next week, knowing that Fake Dee and "their" daughter Willow are in the city somewhere.

Fake Dee and Willow travel over to Britain after finally getting their hands on Toadie's cash, giving them no reason to stay any longer as their con is finally over.

Once Toadie arrives, he follows a series of clues left on Willow's Instagram account in the hope that he can find her and get a chance to talk.

Toadie Rebecchi arrives in London in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Toadie Rebecchi visits Buckingham Palace in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
This brings Toadie to a series of iconic London landmarks, including Buckingham Palace, the Houses of Parliament, Trafalgar Square, Piccadilly Circus and the London Eye.

Back on Ramsay Street, Susan Kennedy (Jackie Woodburne) can't help worrying about Toadie's trip abroad, wrestling with a gut feeling that it can't end well.

Sensing that Toadie needs some help and a stable influence at hand, Susan urges Karl (Alan Fletcher) to join him in London.

Dropping everything for his close friend, Karl finally agrees – seeing the trip as a good chance to catch up with his daughter Holly and son Malcolm too.

When Karl arrives in London, Toadie is top of his priority list – but with a devastating series of events ahead, what state will the Ramsay Street lawyer be in when he finds him?

Karl Kennedy in London in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Karl Kennedy in London in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Speaking about the London scenes, Neighbours' executive producer Jason Herbison recently commented: "It's just a small way of saying thanks to our incredible UK audience which have remained loyal since day one, and the London backdrop was perfect for the dramatic twist the Toadie, Dee and Sonya storyline is about to take."

Channel 5 commissioner Greg Barnett added: "This week promises another unmissable and dramatic series of events in Neighbours, as the ongoing Toadie/Dee storyline reaches a point of no return, against the backdrop of London.

"Given the heritage this much-loved Australian series has with UK viewers, it's an extra treat for fans that such dramatic developments take place here in the UK."


Digital Spy

----------


## Perdita

Toadie heads to London in search of 'Dee' and Willow. After sleeping with 'Dee' he learns she's actually Andrea Somers. Back in Erinsborough, his wife Sonya goes into labour.

In London, Toadie is on a desperate mission to track down âDeeâ and Willow. He wants Willow, who he thinks is his daughter, to move back to Australia to live with him and Sonya. Having forgotten his phone charger, heâs not getting any of his pregnant wife Sonyaâs frantic messages â and when they finally catch up with each other on Skype, a row soon breaks out. Angry Toadie thinks heâs ended their call on his laptop, but he hasnâtâ¦

Also in London is Karl, but while he pounds the streets in search of his friend, Toadie is in his hotel room with Dee. As she declares her feelings for him, they sleep together, unaware that Sonya is watching on Skype. As her heart breaks Sonya reaches out to Steph â and goes into premature labour!

The next day, Toadie is filled with regret and guilt at his betrayal. As âDeeâ gets ready to leave, Toadie clocks her passport and finally finds out sheâs not âDeeâ sheâs actually Andrea Somersâ¦ As the cheating lawyerâs world implodes thereâs worse to come in London, and for Sonya in Erinsboroughâ¦


Whatsontv

----------

badirene (16-03-2017), HarryHedgehog (15-03-2017), Pantherboy (15-03-2017), Ruffed_lemur (16-03-2017), tuckec01 (15-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

This express.co.uk article is about a week old now. Are they just teasing here?.....


http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...i-Ryan-Moloney

*Neighbours spoiler: Boss hints REAL Dee Bliss will make explosive return âThis is act oneâ*

NEIGHBOURS appeared to bid a final farewell to the fake Dee Bliss this week, but now executive producer Jason Herbison has teased that her controversial comeback is just the beginning.

Fans of the Australian soap went into meltdown when it was revealed the ex-wife of Toadie Rebecchi (played by Ryan Moloney) would be making a shock return from the dead, only for her to be exposed as imposter Andrea Somers.

After Andrea made a quick getaway following her one night stand with Toadie, Herbison hinted that this wonât be the last time we see the elusive doppleganger.

"Absolutely,â he told Digital Spy. âIn my dreamscape this is Act One."

Whatâs more, Herbison assured that Madeleine West could even reprise her role as the actual Dee Bliss.

"Anything is possible,â he added. âAll that's happened is that we've met a woman who bears a remarkable resemblance to Dee.

âWe have not answered any questions about what happened to the real Dee. I respect that she's a beloved character and many fans want to see her alive."

Herbisonâs comments come after a huge week for Neighbours, which has seen Paige Smith (Olympia Valance) make a shock decisions about her baby with Father Jack Callahan (Andrew Morley) and Sonya (Eve Morey) witness Toadie sleep with Dee over Skype.

Whatâs more, Neighbours has been set in London for the past week and saw Toadie hit by a London black cab in Westminster.

In turn, bosses were forced to issue a statement ahead of the aforementioned episode, which read: âPlease be aware that today's episode of Neighbours was filmed before today's events in London.â

Neighbours airs 1.45pm and is repeated on 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

MellBee (01-04-2017), Perdita (01-04-2017), Ruffed_lemur (01-04-2017), SoapsJSK (04-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

It's been Neighbours' biggest story of the year so far â but we may not have seen the last of Fake Dee Bliss if this new video is anything to go by.

A gripping plot earlier in the year saw Toadie Rebecchi conned by Andrea Somers â who tricked her way into his life by making him think that she was his 'dead' wife Dee.

Toadie eventually ended up betraying his current wife Sonya by sleeping with Andrea during a trip to London, before discovering the shocking truth and sending her packing.

Andrea hasn't been seen since, but Ryan Moloney and Eve Morey have got us excited with their reactions to a question about whether Fake Dee could come back.




During a Q&A on Neighbours' official YouTube channel, the pair were asked if there was a possibility Andrea could return.

You'll have to watch the video to see exactly what we mean, but it's certainly left us wondering if Fake Dee Andrea could come back to cause even more problems for estranged Sonya and Toadie.

Sonya and Toadie's marriage has fallen apart as a result of his infidelity with Andrea, which subsequently led to Sonya losing the baby she was carrying for Mark Brennan.

Sonya has been on a downward spiral ever since, but her son Callum will return to Erinsborough next week in a desperate bid to get through to her.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (01-06-2017), TaintedLove (01-06-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m guessing Fake Dee is pregnant with Toadie`s baby. I had a feeling that would happen. Won`t that put the cat among the pigeons!!
If it`s true, then I feel sorry for Sonia. How it must be a twist in the guts to lose your own child, and to find out her estranged husband will be a Father from a result of a one night stand.
And no doubt Mark Brennan will be there to help pick up the pieces for Sonia..... unless he`s sniffing around Shane`s sister in law by then, or trying to be a surrogate father to Paige`s baby. Maybe all of the above.

----------

lizann (01-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I`m guessing Fake Dee is pregnant with Toadie`s baby. I had a feeling that would happen. Won`t that put the cat among the pigeons!!
> If it`s true, then I feel sorry for Sonia. *How it must be a twist in the guts to lose your own child, and to find out her estranged husband will be a Father from a result of a one night stand.*
> And no doubt Mark Brennan will be there to help pick up the pieces for Sonia..... unless he`s sniffing around Shane`s sister in law by then, or trying to be a surrogate father to Paige`s baby. Maybe all of the above.


Just like in Corrie ...

----------

TaintedLove (01-06-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Just like in Corrie ...


Very true Perdita, but with one exception. Michelle Conner knew Steve McDonald was a ratbag in Corrie, but married him anyway. Steve McDonald always was a lying cheating fool.
In Neighbours, Toadie was duped with fake Dee just for monetary gain at first. Then along the way Fake Dee fell in love with Toadie. Until fake Dee turned up, Toadie was an excellent husband and Father.
I`m not excusing Toadie cheating on Sonya for one second, he was definately in the wrong. When Toadie was in London he thought his marriage to Sonya was over when his daughter said Mark was in he and Sonya`s bed. I`m not excusing his behavior, but I can understand that when he was at his lowest ebb Fake Dee took advantage of it. It was just bad luck that Toadie forgot to close out his Skype call to Sonya, and she witnessed it which started off a long chain of events.
 I feel bad for both Toadie and Sonya, what a horrific year for both of them. All Sonya wanted to do was help her best friends have a baby. Even though Toadie wasn`t as keen as Sonya, he still went ahead with it for Sonya`s sake. I don`t know if their marriage will ever survive this. And it`s a shame because I liked Sonya and Toadie as a couple.
Oops sorry, I didn`t mean for my reply to you becoming a mini novel Perdita.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Perdita (02-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Very true Perdita, but with one exception. Michelle Conner knew Steve McDonald was a ratbag in Corrie, but married him anyway. Steve McDonald always was a lying cheating fool.
> In Neighbours, Toadie was duped with fake Dee just for monetary gain at first. Then along the way Fake Dee fell in love with Toadie. Until fake Dee turned up, Toadie was an excellent husband and Father.
> I`m not excusing Toadie cheating on Sonya for one second, he was definately in the wrong. When Toadie was in London he thought his marriage to Sonya was over when his daughter said Mark was in he and Sonya`s bed. I`m not excusing his behavior, but I can understand that when he was at his lowest ebb Fake Dee took advantage of it. It was just bad luck that Toadie forgot to close out his Skype call to Sonya, and she witnessed it which started off a long chain of events.
>  I feel bad for both Toadie and Sonya, what a horrific year for both of them. All Sonya wanted to do was help her best friends have a baby. Even though Toadie wasn`t as keen as Sonya, he still went ahead with it for Sonya`s sake. I don`t know if their marriage will ever survive this. And it`s a shame because I liked Sonya and Toadie as a couple.
> Oops sorry, I didn`t mean for my reply to you becoming a mini novel Perdita.


I enjoyed reading the mini novel, thank you TL and you are right, I agree with all you have said   :Big Grin:

----------

TaintedLove (22-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Now it's the Neighbours Facebook page messing with our minds! A slide show of classic characters has been posted, along with the caveat that only "a few" of them are actually returning to the soap.

Mixed in with the likes of Stingray, Elle Robinson and Naomi Canning is Fake Deeâ¦ as well as the real Dee Bliss! Consider our minds blown!

If Neighbours actually brings back the real Dee, the writing staff will certainly have a lot of explaining to do for long-time viewers of the Aussie show.

Dee was seemingly killed off back in 2003 after Toadie crashed their car into the sea. However, her body was never actually foundâ¦ making it at least conceivable that she's still alive!

Imagine a showdown between Fake Dee and Real Dee! It boggles the mind...


Digital Spy

----------

Aussieguy (09-06-2017), MellBee (11-07-2017), Pantherboy (08-06-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Some more stuff about Fake Dee
http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-...ve-Morey-Sonya
Apologies if this has been posted before.

I did see a pic over the weekend of Fake Dee with a baby bump. I wish I could remember where I had seen it at. I`ve even gone through my history folder with a fine toothcomb, and I still couldn`t find it.


Yayyy I found it that pic and article of Fake Dee with a baby bump. It was in the Daily Star.
 :Big Grin: 

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/showbiz-t...ngry-Eve-Morey
.

----------

badirene (12-07-2017), MellBee (11-07-2017), Pantherboy (11-07-2017), Ruffed_lemur (12-07-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Ohhh interesting. Thanks TaintedLove.

----------


## its.like.that

If she's pregnant then it wouldn't surprise me if she's pregnant to someone else.

----------

kaz21 (17-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours will revisit the Fake Dee Bliss storyline when Sonya Rebecchi returns to Ramsay Street next month.

As Sonya (Eve Morey) arrives back following her time in Los Angeles, she shocks her husband Toadie by suggesting that it's time to get back in touch with impostor Andrea Somers.

After having plenty of time to think over the past few weeks, Sonya tells Toadie (Ryan Moloney) that she reckons they've let Andrea get away with her crimes for far too long.

Sonya now wants them to concentrate on tracking down Andrea and getting back the $100,000 that she stole from them while pretending to be Dee last year.

She also thinks that getting back in touch with Andrea could ultimately help Willow to forge a more positive relationship with her mother in the future.

Sonya's latest mission comes as a huge surprise to Toadie, who'd hoped that they'd be concentrating on their plans for another child as soon as she was back.

Taking Sonya's suggestions on board anyway, Toadie contacts Willow and Sindi in the hope of getting a lead, but they both warn him that it's best to just stay away from Andrea.

This is no doubt because of the mysterious Andrea-related secret that Willow and Sindi have been keeping recently.




Despite Willow and Sindi's warnings to leave the past where it belongs, Sonya and Toadie resolve to find Andrea anyway.

Are they playing with fire â and could this be paving the way for Madeleine West to reprise her role as Fake Dee again?

Digital Spy

----------

HarryHedgehog (02-04-2018), joaardvark (02-04-2018), MellBee (31-03-2018), Pantherboy (31-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (01-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Digital Spy* article with a few theories...


*6 huge Neighbours theories for Fake Dee Bliss's secret â what is Andrea Somers hiding now?

And will she be back on the Street?*

Neighbours has returned to its favourite topic this week, teasing fans with the possibility of yet more drama to come involving Fake Dee Bliss. And as always with this bonkers storyline, it's set our minds racing with excitement over the future.

For reasons best known to themselves (apart from them wanting their $100,000 back), Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi have decided that it's a great idea to track down the evil impostor who almost destroyed their marriage forever.

Their only problem is that Willow and Sindi, who've both been in touch with Andrea, know a secret about the schemer and aren't so sure that it's a good idea to contact her. Intriguing!

So what is Fake Dee hiding this time? Surely it has to be one of these six possibilitiesâ¦


*1. She's grown totally obsessed with Toadie.*

Even though Fake Dee was a clever conwoman who saw dollar signs every time she clapped eyes on Toadie, there were also hints that she was genuinely falling for the Ramsay Street favourite in last year's storyline. When Toadie discovered she was a lying lowlife, desperate Andrea even claimed they could sort things out if she became more like the real Dee. Like that was ever going to work.

Since those dramatic events in London, evil Andrea has returned to Melbourne and was even spying on Toadie from a cab on the day of his vow renewal. Is she crazy in love when it comes to the Toad? Is this why Willow wants her mum to stay well away from him, knowing it could be the final straw for Toadie and Sonya?


*2. She's secretly had Toadie's baby*

We always expected Fake Dee to turn up with a baby bump at some point, but since she slept with Toadie 11 months ago now, we can probably rule out the world's longest pregnancy.

Even so, that doesn't mean Fake Dee couldn't have given birth to Toadie's baby off screen without the Rebecchis knowing anything about it. Perhaps she's too scared to turn up with the little one in case Toadie doesn't believe he's the father? He'd certainly be demanding a DNA test â again!

Or maybe Willow has convinced her mum to just keep quiet about the baby as it'd be better for everyone? She certainly seems very certain that Toadie should have no further contact with Andrea for his own good.


*3. She knows where the real Dee is*

After all the research she did into the real Dee Bliss, ruthless Andrea probably knows Toadie's dead bride better than anyone by now. So, could she have taken her interest in Dee even further by figuring out that she's actually alive and out there somewhere?

We've always suspected that the Dee we saw sitting on a park bench with a mystery man last year was the real one, rather than the impostor. If Andrea has figured out that Dee isn't really dead, perhaps Willow and Sindi have had to step in to silence her, knowing that Toadie and Sonya's marriage wouldn't survive another bombshell like this.


*4. She's figured out she IS the real Dee*

Right up until Fake Dee's exit episode last year, Neighbours superfans clung onto the possibility that "Andrea Somers" genuinely was the real Dee and just didn't know it. Some suspected that she'd lost her memories when she was driven off that cliff in 2003, while others speculated that she'd been brainwashed into forgetting her former identity.

Having had a year to recover from her angry final showdown with Toadie, there's certainly been plenty of time for Andrea to remember who she really is, if fans' outlandish theories are really true. Was she Dee all along? Let's face it, if she came back and claimed to be, nobody would believe her after last year's fiasco.


*5. Fake Dee killed Hamish*

We know that Fake Dee was hanging around Erinsborough to spy on Toadie late last year, so could she have found the time to murder Hamish Roche while she was in the area? It seems unlikely, but we're still happy to take any alternative theory we can after Neighbours favourite Tyler Brennan was collared for the crime. #TyperForLife

Perhaps Fake Dee and Hamish had a secret soap villain connection that nobody knew about? Maybe she was blackmailing him and a heated argument went wrong? Could the malicious moneygrabber have seen him hanging around on the Brennans' boat so much and decided she wanted it for herself? Anything's possible on Ramsay Street.


*6. She's used Toadie's $100,000 to create a Dee Bliss cloning factory*

Well, we can think of worse uses for the cash she stole from Toadie, and it'd certainly keep the Neighbours writers entertained for at least another decade with this never-ending storyline!


*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (12-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (13-04-2018), TaintedLove (12-04-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Fake Dee return storyline as Sonya Rebecchi confronts her in a psych ward
Is her condition genuine?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...urn-storyline/

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi betrays her husband Toadie next week by paying a secret visit to Andrea Somers – aka Fake Dee Bliss.

Sonya (Eve Morey) takes matters into her own hands when she receives a tip-off from Paul Robinson over where she'll be able to find Andrea.

Paul reveals that Andrea (Madeleine West) is receiving treatment in a psychiatric facility, but he advises Sonya to deal with the situation herself rather than worrying Toadie.

Taking Paul's words on board, Sonya lies to Toadie about her plans and heads off to see Andrea at the facility in Tasmania.

When Sonya comes face-to-face with Andrea, she's shocked to find that her one-time nemesis can't remember anything about her life.

Andrea can't even remember her daughter Willow or her baby son Hugo, but Sonya can't help fearing that it's yet another one of her scams.

After the doctors tell Sonya that Andrea seems to be suffering from post-natal psychosis, she returns home and still fails to tell Toadie where she's been.

Unfortunately, technology gets the better of the Rebecchis once again, as Sonya's voice-activated assistant "Lyra" has recorded the big secret that she's keeping.

Before the week is out, the inevitable happens and "Lyra" spills the truth to Toadie about Sonya's visit to Andrea.

Forced to explain herself, Sonya admits that she lied because she feared that Toadie would put Andrea first and rush off to help her if he knew what was going on.

Sonya's prediction proves to be true, as Toadie insists that he must do what is best for Hugo and Willow by seeing Andrea.

Much to Sonya's surprise, though, Toadie also makes it clear that he wants her and Willow to both come with him for the emotional trip. How will Sonya react?

*Neighbours airs Fake Dee's return scenes on Tuesday, July 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*


and from radiotimes.com

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...ases-showdown/

----------

Aussieguy (09-07-2018), badirene (09-07-2018), MellBee (09-07-2018), Ruffed_lemur (09-07-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

If I were Sonya I'd be tossing big mouth "Lyra" into the bin

----------

badirene (09-07-2018), kaz21 (09-07-2018), Pantherboy (09-07-2018)

----------


## badirene

> If I were Sonya I'd be tossing big mouth "Lyra" into the bin


I would be tossing Toadie into the bin too.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours schemer Andrea Somers claims she's the REAL Dee in another massive twist
How will Toadie react?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...mers-real-dee/

Neighbours airs gripping scenes next week as Toadie Rebecchi comes face-to-face with Fake Dee for the first time since they slept together in London.

The Aussie soap is about to kick off a must-see fortnight as the Fake Dee storyline returns to the forefront, sending the Rebecchi family into more turmoil.

This week, we'll see Toadie's wife Sonya pay a secret visit to Fake Dee – aka evil impostor Andrea Somers – after Paul Robinson reveals that she's checked into a psychiatric facility in Tasmania.

Sonya decides not to share this crucial update with Toadie, instead making an excuse to get away for a couple of days and deciding to confront Andrea (Madeleine West) herself.

Much to Sonya's surprise, Andrea is now claiming to have no memory of her life, not even her children.

When Toadie (Ryan Moloney) eventually finds out what's going on, he insists that he has to see Andrea as he wants to do the right thing for Willow and Hugo.

Keen to put on a united front, Toadie suggests that Sonya, Willow and Hugo should all join him when he visits Andrea in the facility. He also promises Sonya that he's going in with his eyes wide open, not wanting to be fooled by Andrea for a second time.

When everyone arrives to see Andrea, Willow heads inside first and is left upset as her mum fails to recognise her or Hugo.

Later though, Andrea brightens when she sees Toadie – the only person that she seems to know.

Leaving Toadie in shock, Andrea denies all knowledge of the previous cash con and claims to be the real Dee. Can the doctors help to cure her delusions, or is this another scam?

Or – gasp – could there even be some truth in Andrea's claims?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 23 and Tuesday, July 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*



EDIT: Radiotimes.com article on this story, with a little bit more detail:

*Neighbours: Toadie’s shock – Andrea claims she’s THE REAL Dee! Is she telling the truth?
Fake Dee saga takes another mind-bending twist*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...ing-the-truth/

----------

MellBee (17-07-2018), Ruffed_lemur (17-07-2018), Splashy (16-07-2018)

----------


## yeschef77

Two Dee's !!!

----------

Pantherboy (16-07-2018), Splashy (16-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy follow up re the Dee or Andrea story:


*Neighbours puts a huge Dee Bliss clue in the show's closing titles
Dee or Andrea?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...losing-titles/

Neighbours bosses have revealed a sneaky new clue that the real Dee Bliss could still be alive.

The Aussie soap has adjusted its closing credits to keep fans guessing over whether Madeleine West is playing Dee or Andrea in her latest return stint.

Fans last saw Madeleine on screen on June 27, when a series of flashback scenes showed scheming Andrea Somers pregnant with Toadie's baby.

In that episode, the closing credits confirmed that Madeleine was playing Andrea â just to avoid any doubt.

Meanwhile, Monday's episode saw Sonya Rebecchi pay a secret visit to Andrea after Paul Robinson tipped her off that she's now in a psychiatric facility.

Andrea was seen in the closing scene as Sonya arrived to see herâ¦ or was she?

Anyone who looked closely at the closing credits will have spotted that Madeleine is now being credited with "Special appearance by Madeleine West", with no character name specified this time.

Could this be an early clue that this is Dee rather than Andrea, or are the Neighbours bosses just messing with our minds?

Earlier today, new Neighbours spoilers revealed that Toadie is in for a big shock when he pays his own visit to Andrea next week.

Andrea has no memory of anyone but him â and she's claiming to be the real Dee. Could it possibly be true?

Neighbours previously used the "Special appearance" credit for Madeleine's return showing "Dee" sitting on a park bench with a mystery man last year, which has yet to be explained.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (17-07-2018)

----------


## kaz21

What if Paul’s P.I had found Dee and not Andrea at all.

----------

lellygurl (20-07-2018), Pantherboy (17-07-2018), Splashy (01-08-2018)

----------


## Moniqorange

That's what I have been thinking!!

----------

Splashy (01-08-2018)

----------


## kaz21

After today’s episode, I’m not sure what to believe. Lol

----------

Splashy (01-08-2018)

----------


## gismofatcat

The "Dee" in todays episode had a picture of Toadie and Dee only Andrea could have had access to that If Dee was lost a sea she would have had nothing just her Wedding dress. Think it is Andrea but not sure if in soap fashion if could there still be a very slim chance she was Dee all along...Its a bit cruel twist if it is..we may wait and see

----------

badirene (25-07-2018), Splashy (01-08-2018)

----------


## kaz21

That’s what confused me. How did she get the photo. Also they said that, she had, had a baby too. So if it is Dee, where’s the baby?

----------

badirene (25-07-2018)

----------


## Kyzaah

Andrea is the one who had the baby - Hugo that Toady is the father of. No one said Dee had a baby.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Andrea is the one who had the baby - Hugo that Toady is the father of. No one said Dee had a baby.


Who is Willow's mother then?

----------

kaz21 (26-07-2018)

----------


## kaz21

> That’s what confused me. How did she get the photo. Also they said that, she had, had a baby too. So if it is Dee, where’s the baby?



I know Andrea is Hugo’s mum. But Sonia said to dippi, that the woman in the hospital definitely had had a baby. And what are the chances of it being Dee, who’s also had a baby. There fore Sonia was sure it was Andrea.

----------


## Kyzaah

Willow is the daughter of Andrea (fake Dee). From last years storyline where they thought Dee came back and was alive. But it wasn’t actually her. Her real name is Andrea and has no relation to Dee (as far as we know). 

Sonia is not a doctor, she hasn’t assessed her in any way medically. She SUGGESTED that Andrea might be suffering from post natal psychosis because she had a baby (Hugo). She is in no way a professional so her opinion is not a correct medical opinion. We do not know 100% that the woman in the hospital is Andrea or in fact the real Dee and no doctors have actually checked to see if she has had a child. They are just assessing her based on what they have been told by people who say they know her. 

Hope that made sense.

----------


## kaz21

i know about willow and Hugo. I’m just saying from what Sonia had said, to dippi

----------


## its.like.that

The woman in the hospital is Andrea. The doctors checked her over and she recently had a kid. Unless Dee is alive and had a kid at the same time, its Andrea.

Its a possibility that Andrea could be Dee and thought her name was Andrea after the drowning and assumed a life as Andrea and had Willow with another guy but I doubt it.

----------


## yeschef77

Yeah  she did say to Dipi that the dr told her that Andrea/Dee recently had a baby. I am more and more thinking that there is going to be an Andrea and a Dee .

----------

kaz21 (28-07-2018)

----------


## ps21aj

The music is scary

----------


## its.like.that

Yeah I agree about an Andrea and Dee. Most plausible with Dee being the one on the park bench

----------

kaz21 (30-07-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

didnt the doctor tell sonia the diagnosis in the hospital when she visited there at first

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm thinking Andrea is Dee. Dee could have some sort of split personality caused by the crash possibly. Either that or there is a Dee and an Andrea - a simple DNA test to see if it matches Willow would suffice

----------


## GrrArgh

Yeah, this is Dee. I can't see the point of this storyline other than making her turn out to be Dee after all. I'm betting the season finale for the year will be the revelation that Andrea actually is Dee or that this person is Dee.

----------

kaz21 (31-07-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

I dont get why they dont do a DNA test with Dee's family member or Willow

----------

kaz21 (31-07-2018)

----------


## MrsVB

If Andrea is Dee,how does that explain Willow?  When she first came back, she lied about Willow's age,making her 2 years younger.  And Dee didn't have a 2 year old child when she married Toady ...

----------


## kaz21

Adoption?

----------


## gismofatcat

Well was tonight flashback Dee's or toadies it made it look like this lady is Dee after all " Truth or Dare"  :0

----------


## GrrArgh

> I dont get why they dont do a DNA test with Dee's family member or Willow


They don't because none of them actually believe that this could be Dee. They just think it's Andrea putting it on again or that she's suffering from post-partum psychosis. There's no real reason for them to believe that she could actually be Dee - but I suspect this is going to change.

----------

kaz21 (01-08-2018), lellygurl (02-08-2018)

----------


## Kyzaah

They'll probably make the cliffhanger for this season that she is Dee. Looks like we won't find out for a while.
But whoever it is, she keeps patting her shoulder and "shh'ing" like there's a baby there.

----------


## yeschef77

I really hope it doesn't drag on till the end of the year. I don't think i could handle another 4-5 month's of the "is it dee or andrea" story line

----------

badirene (03-08-2018), catholly (04-08-2018), kayuqtuq (03-08-2018), kaz21 (03-08-2018), lizann (05-08-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It's an interesting story, so I don't mind it carrying on.  Life doesn't always tie up loose ends either.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Madeleine West reprises her role for new Fake Dee twist
She'll be back on our screens very soon.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-return-twist/

Neighbours star Madeleine West has filmed another stint with the show as the ongoing Fake Dee saga takes a new twist.

Madeleine will be reprising her role as conwoman Andrea Somers as part of a new plot for the Rebecchis, which will see them unwittingly employ her mum as their new nanny.

Show bosses recently announced the casting of SeaChange actress Kerry Armstrong in the role of Alice Wells, a devious new arrival who'll be worming her way into the Rebecchi family.

Although Alice claims that she's a retired nanny, she's actually the mother of Andrea â the schemer who posed as Dee last year.

Fans will have to wait and see how the drama unfolds, but it will pave the way for Andrea to reappear in scenes to be aired next month.

But what does Andrea have planned for Toadie and Sonia this time? And should they be fearful of Alice?

Show boss Jason Herbison recently teased that the Fake Dee drama was far from over, saying to Digital Spy: "I've always talked about it as a three-act story, but I'm now going to have to revise it to four acts as we're currently filming a new twist.

"This angle wasn't mapped at the start, but it's great territory to mine. I love watching Madeleine West on set, her performance is utterly riveting.

"The timeline for telling all the chapters has been very spread out and I appreciate that requires viewer patience, but there is an endgame and we're all excited to tell it."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (26-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (26-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Fake Dee's return storyline as Madeleine West reprises the role again
Alice and Toadie both pay visits to Andrea.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...y-alice-wells/

Neighbours airs Fake Dee's return scenes next week as she appears in two more episodes of the show.

Madeleine West has reprised her role as scheming impostor Andrea Somers, who's spent the past few months receiving treatment at a psychiatric facility.

The Aussie soap has recently introduced Kerry Armstrong in the part of Andrea's mother Alice Wells, who's wormed her way in with the Rebecchi family by offering to become their new nanny.

Next week, Alice pays a visit to Andrea at the facility, pretending to be a kindly volunteer in front of the doctors.

Once alone with Andrea, Alice reveals that her evil plan to drive Sonya away from Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is progressing well, especially as she's been spiking her drinks with aspirin.

Later in the week, Toadie makes his own trip to Tasmania after a request from Andrea's doctor, who wants to discuss her treatment.

Toadie is surprised to find that Andrea is far more lucid compared to last time he saw her, and they even have a conversation about her estranged mother.

The Ramsay Street lawyer is still oblivious to Alice's connection to Andrea, and when he returns home to Erinsborough, Alice is pleased to discover that Toadie still hasn't figured it out.

Afterwards, Alice texts Andrea to tell her not to contact Toadie again, allowing her to continue her campaign to oust Sonya (Eve Morey). Will it pay off?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (05-11-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

So what is this trump card fake Dee has that Alice was talking about. A person she saw at the markets. Real Dee?

----------


## kaz21

I think it’s the real Dee.

----------


## pudpullertm

how can real dee have toadies child when he slept with fake dee and who is heather

----------


## Pantherboy

Madeleine West interview with *Radiotimes.com*:


*Madeleine West on HUGE new Andrea twist – and when she’s back in Neighbours
"There's more to come in 2019 - it's the best storyline the show has ever had!"*

Neighbours has teased yet another twist in the Fake Dee storyline as evil Alice Wells (Kerry Armstrong) reminded disturbed daughter Andrea Somers (Madeleine West) they have one more secret that could change everything – cueing up the next chapter in the sensational saga for 2019.

Friday 14 December’s episode saw Alice flee Erinsborough after her true identity as the mother of deluded Dee lookalike Andrea was revealed, and her attempt to kill Sonya Rebecchi (Eve Morey) by poisoning her saw terrified Toadie (Ryan Moloney) keep a vigil at his wife’s bedside. Alice (or ‘Heather’ as she’s known) paid one last visit to Andrea in the psychiatric hospital and told her the plan to get rid of Sonya had been derailed, but reminded her offspring she still has a trump card…

“Remember the person you told me about at the Salamanca Markets? When the time is right, you tell Toadie. Because that could change everything…” Who did Andrea meet at the Tasmanian tourist attraction? How is this a game-changer? And when are we going to find out? RadioTimes.com put all these burning questions, and more, to Madeleine West herself…………………

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2018...in-neighbours/


and the Digitalspy article:

*Neighbours star Madeleine West hints at a return for REAL Dee after today's huge twist
What is Andrea's trump card?*


https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...madeline-west/

----------

badirene (17-12-2018), MellBee (15-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (15-12-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

I don't get how revealing Real Dee would help Andrea be with Toadie and Hugo? 

But yeah looks like Real Dee is happening. Probably after Sonya dies. Although I am holding out hope Fake Dee and Alice are the cause of Sonya's death

----------

Anne N (15-12-2018), kaz21 (15-12-2018)

----------


## Kyzaah

I don’t think Sonya will die. It seems to predictable.

----------


## pudpullertm

If the real Dee is such a psychopath ain't it a good job she nearly died 20 years ago rather than Toadie having to suffer this weirdo woman. new daughter and grandma. how would willow and Hugo fit in this stupid story if it turned out Alice/heather who Toadie had never heard of actually turns out to be his actual mother in law. I think Neighbours will turn into hollyoaks if they start reimaginging the past. might as well have Sheila canning wake up and realise she is actually Cheryl Stark or Doreen Burns recently released and woke up dreaming about a street she would want to live on after she left wentworth. there is no way unless they say its all been a dream that she can be Dee. I am sure jim robinson comes back to tell toadie he worked in the supermarket and this really is dee

----------


## pudpullertm

she probably will. The will they divorce wont they divorce story thats been going on for 3 years is enough to get anyone to shoot themselves even the audience

----------


## Aussieguy

It's all so very  :Confused:  Would be wild if Sonya does die and Toadie and Dee get back together :EEK!:   And you would think the police would be onto Alice attempting to contact Andrea :Ponder:

----------

badirene (17-12-2018), kaz21 (15-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

I wonder if they kill off Kirsha?   She barely been on screen for the past six or so months and we knows it's one of the Rebecchi's  :Ponder:

----------


## Bossy7

Yeah I was thinking the same thing for a minute but now not anymore.  The writers have said that 5 storylines will come together.  Kirsha’s character has nothing to do with Andrea.  I’m back to thinking it’s Sonya. She’s involved in the Andrea, Alice and siege storyline. Also I think we will see the real Dee return. Sonya could die after side effects from Alice poisoning her. That’s 5 storylines entwined together.  I’ll be sad to see her go. Disliked her character until the whole Andrea storyline.  Eve’s acting has been really good.  The only thing that will soften the blow, is having real Dee back.

----------

Aussieguy (02-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours plans more Fake Dee drama after Sonya Rebecchi's cancer diagnosis
Andrea could get baby Hugo back.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cer-diagnosis/

Neighbours unleashes a new Fake Dee drama next week, at the worst possible time for Toadie and Sonya Rebecchi.

The popular couple are about to take centre stage in emotional scenes as Sonya (Eve Morey) is diagnosed with cancer following her recent worrying symptoms.

As Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is struggling to come to terms with the news, he finds himself with even more to worry about when he receives an upsetting letter from Andrea's lawyers.

It turns out that Andrea (Madeleine West) is now trying to reclaim custody of her baby son Hugo, making some early preparations for when she's released from the psychiatric facility.

Although the Rebecchis try their best to ignore the impending threat of Andrea, the problem becomes very real when a social worker arrives on their doorstep.

The inspector has been sent by Andrea's lawyers, who are trying to find some way to prove that Sonya is an unfit mother to Hugo.

Toadie and Sonya manage to deal with the social worker without much difficulty, but Sonya can't help worrying about what the future could hold.

Sonya thinks that if Andrea's team find out she's battling cancer, they might also use her illness to argue that the Rebecchi house isn't a stable and happy place for Hugo full-time. Will Andrea stoop to new lows to get what she wants?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, February 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (28-01-2019), Bossy7 (31-01-2019), MellBee (28-01-2019), Moniqorange (29-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours hints the real Dee Bliss WILL return as Sonya Rebecchi drops a bombshell
But is Fake Dee telling the truth?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-real-return/

Neighbours has dropped the biggest hint yet that the real Dee Bliss could be returning to Erinsborough later this year.

The Aussie soap is revisiting the mystery of what really happened to Toadie's first wife, after more than two years of Fake Dee causing chaos for the Rebecchi family.

Next week's episodes see Sonya Rebecchi (Eve Morey) open up to her brother-in-law Shane over what really happened when she went to visit Fake Dee at the psychiatric facility earlier this month.

Sonya confronted Fake Dee and convinced her to sign over full custody of baby Hugo to Toadie, but an off-screen conversation between the two women left Sonya feeling secretly unsettled.

When Sonya opens up to Shane (Nicholas Coghlan) about the tense meeting, she explains that Fake Dee told her about an encounter she had with a strange man who thought she was someone else.

The guy confused Fake Dee with a woman who looks just like her, leaving her convinced that the real Dee could still be out there somewhere.

Sonya doesn't know what to believe after so many twisted games from Fake Dee. Could she have been telling the truth this time? And will Sonya and Shane decide to put Toadie in the picture?

Madeleine West, who plays Dee/Fake Dee, has confirmed that she's due back on set to film another stint on Neighbours later this year.

Speaking to Radio Times about whether she knows the eventual outcome of the storyline, Madeleine explained: "Of course I do! Our producer Jason Herbison had to tell me as Iâm in another show on the same network in Australia called Playing for Keeps, which is very glossy and Footballersâ Wives-esque, so I have to know how the Andrea story plays out so I can plan my schedule on both shows. 

"Jason has lured me back in with a fantastic storyline that I think is going to be the best in Neighboursâ history. Iâm putting it out there, I really donât think Iâm pushing it saying that."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, March 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (19-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Bringing in the real Dee has potential. An Amnesia angle would be a bit too Harold and the Salvation Army, but something else (Witness Protection, long coma perhaps..) could work if she's doing something fun like confronting the fake Dee.

----------

Bossy7 (05-03-2019), kaz21 (18-02-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Wonder if Terese , Paul , Leo or Gary will sleep with Dee ? then swap around a few weeks later ?

----------

kaz21 (19-02-2019), lizann (01-03-2019)

----------


## kaz21

> Wonder if Terese , Paul , Leo or Gary will sleep with Dee ? then swap around a few weeks later ?


Of course. It’s only natural on Ramsey street.

----------


## lizann

> Wonder if Terese , Paul , Leo or Gary will sleep with Dee ? then swap around a few weeks later ?


 paul and dee while terese with jim  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Madeleine West fuels theories over the real Dee Bliss returning
Will we finally be seeing Dee return after all these years?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...return-theory/

Neighbours star Madeleine West has fuelled fan speculation that she's returning to the soap as the real Dee Bliss, instead of imposter Andrea.

It had previously been revealed that Madeline was making a return to the Aussie soap for another stint, but it was not known whether she'd be portraying Andrea or Dee.

But a photo the actress shared on Instagram alongside actor Tim Robards, who plays Pierce Greyson, made many fans think Dee was coming back to Ramsay Street.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw3D3EqJ...ource=ig_embed

Madeline captioned the pic, "attempting to live my best #gameofthrones life," making reference to her Daenerys Targaryen-style hair, although many fans thought her hair was more Dee Bliss than Mother of Dragons. 

Tim also shared the pic on his Instagram account and joked: "Such a privilege to mentor young up and coming actors like @madmadswest I see true potential in this one... 

"Honestly though, on the flipside Mads has been such a great support and blast of positive and supportive energy, enthusiasm and fun! So lucky to work with a legend of Aussie drama and a genuine and lovely person!"

Earlier this month, actor Alan Fletcher (aka Karl Kennedy) revealed he is about to become embroiled in the ongoing Dee Bliss story.

"For Toadie, thereâs this huge dilemma of Dipi and Shane having some sort of evidence that Dee might still be alive," Alan said. 

"At this stage, we can't know for sure whether that's true. So Karl has this really interesting thing he does with Andrea to try and help her remember some details about a person â a man who might lead us to information about Dee."

He added: "Karl tries some processes to help her do that. But the big question in the audience's mind will be: how authentic is what Andrea is up to?

"So the level of authenticity in Andrea is what will affect whether or not Dee comes back. And to be honest with you, I havenât seen any scripts past what we've done there."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (01-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-05-2019)

----------


## lellygurl

Find her on Instagram, follow her and there's a lot of Neighbours references in her posts... and she has dark hair...

----------

kaz21 (02-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

A post from her Instagram yesterday with the dark hair (& a confused looking Ryan/Toadie in the background!).

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bw5-fO8J...ource=ig_embed

----------

kaz21 (02-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (02-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Fake Dee makes a shock deal with Shane Rebecchi as she returns again
What does she want this time?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rebecchi-deal/

Neighbours kicks off another return stint for Fake Dee next week, as Madeleine West reprises the role once again.

Fake Dee, aka scheming impostor Andrea Somers, reappears on our screens to make a surprising deal with Toadie Rebecchi's brother Shane (Nicholas Coghlan).

Upcoming episodes see Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) receive a tip-off from a contact, who lets him know about Andrea's location.

Mark lets Shane know that Andrea is in Geelong after leaving the psychiatric facility. Rather than pass this information onto Toadie, a hesitant Shane decides to visit her by himself first.

When Shane comes face-to-face with Andrea, she tells the mysterious story of the man she met at the Salamanca Markets, who wrongly identified her as a woman called Karen.

With Andrea now seemingly doing much better and getting her life back on track, her story seems believable â although she can only give limited information as her memory is cloudy.

Despite this, Andrea is adamant that the real Dee Bliss could still be alive â and even hopes that she can make amends with Toadie by reuniting him with his "dead" wife.

As Shane wants Andrea's help to investigate further, she agrees on the condition that he'll help her to see her son Hugo.

Shane agrees to the deal and reluctantly brings Andrea back to Erinsborough â a decision which is sure to spark mixed reactions.

Nervous Shane hopes to speak to Toadie about the situation before he inevitably sees Andrea, but the worst happens when Toadie catches them together first.

Toadie is furious to see Andrea back and can't believe that Shane has been sneaking around. Has Shane made a big mistake?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, May 30 and Friday, May 31 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*


And the Radiotimes.com article:

*Toadie shocked as Andrea returns with news of Fake Dee in Neighbours
Find out when the blonde imposter is back on screen*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...in-neighbours/

----------

Bossy7 (22-05-2019), MellBee (20-05-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

I think she will come back into the show as a love interest of Terese..

----------

Anne N (23-05-2019), MellBee (22-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. New Dee trailer released:


*Neighbours confirms a shock return for evil villain in its new Dee Bliss trailer
Watch out, Alice is backâ¦*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...bliss-trailer/

Neighbours has released a tense new trailer which promises answers on Dee Bliss after 16 long years.

The show will be revisiting the Dee storyline in the coming weeks, but that's not the only surprise in store.

Neighbours' new promo, which can be viewed at the top of the page, combines old clips with some brand new unseen ones from upcoming episodes.

Keep your eyes peeled for a glimpse of Kerry Armstrong reprising her role as Fake Dee's evil mother Heather Schilling, or "Alice Wells" as she was calling herself last year.

Heather will be back as part of the huge Dee dramas to come, which see Toadie forced to confront the possibility that his first wife is still alive.

The unknown guy who was seen sitting on a bench with a woman who looked like Dee in 2017 is also back as part of the upcoming storyline. Fans have often speculated that 'Bench Dee' is the real one â and it looks like we'll be getting our answers soon enough.

Next week's episodes see Madeleine West make another comeback as Fake Dee, who visits Erinsborough after making a deal with Shane Rebecchi.

Fake Dee is convinced that the real deal is still alive and out there somewhere after her strange meeting with a man at the Salamanca Markets, who thought she was somebody else.

Toadie will once again get his hopes up that Dee is alive â could it be another scam, or will there be a happy ending this time?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Aussieguy (27-05-2019), MellBee (24-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (24-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Fake Dee's new plan as she teams up with an evil villain
Here we go again…*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-plan-heather/

Neighbours airs a worrying new twist in the Fake Dee saga next week, as she's revealed to still be in cahoots with her evil mum Heather.

Scheming Andrea Somers (Madeleine West) is about to return to Ramsay Street after Shane Rebecchi convinces her to help solve the mystery of what happened to the real Dee.

Andrea has revealed she once met a man at the Salamanca Markets who confused her with somebody else. She now believes this could be a telling clue that Dee is still alive and out there somewhere.

Although Toadie is highly sceptical over Andrea's latest antics, Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) can't resist getting involved in the intriguing case.

As Andrea's recollection of the Salamanca Markets incident is hazy, Karl agrees to put her under hypnosis to unlock some hidden memories.

Karl's methods seem to work when Andrea remembers that the name of the man she was talking to was Ian.

Andrea also comes close to remembering where Ian was staying, but she suddenly becomes distraught as she recalls neglectful treatment she received from her mother when she was a child.

Concerned by Andrea's distress, Karl quickly brings her back to the present and tries to soothe her – failing to realise that she may not be entirely genuine with this outburst.

Andrea is rewarded for her help with the Dee case when Toadie lets her have a supervised visit to their son Hugo.

Afterwards, Andrea is full of promises that she'll make things right with Toadie, including helping him to find her mother Heather so that she finally faces justice for trying to murder Sonya.

However, when Andrea returns home to Geelong, she immediately calls Heather and vows to string out the search for Dee for as long as possible.

Andrea hopes that Toadie will get used to having her around, allowing them to be a happy family again.

She also confesses to deliberately giving Toadie bogus information on Heather's possible whereabouts to throw him off the track. Could Toadie find himself fooled by Fake Dee all over again?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 4 and Wednesday, June 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*


And the Radiotimes.com article:

*Neighbours: Andrea has a frightening flashback during hypnosis session with Karl*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...rl-dee-toadie/

----------

MellBee (27-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (27-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*9 huge new Neighbours spoilers as the Dee Bliss mystery returns
Will the truth finally be revealed?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...liss-may-2019/

Neighbours is about to revisit its favourite (and longest-running) storyline as Fake Dee makes her return to mess with Toadie Rebecchi's head once again.

Madeleine West reprises her role as scheming imposter Andrea Somers this Friday (May 31). Just when you think you've seen it all before, this time we're being promised some all-important answers on the real Dee too. About time, eh?

As we eagerly await the latest "special appearances" from Madeleine, we're rounding up everything we know so far right here.

*1. Shane brings Fake Dee back to Erinsborough*â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦
*2. Toadie discovers everything...â¦â¦â¦â¦.
3. Mark discovers a crucial new clue...â¦â¦...
4. Toadie is pushed to his limits...â¦â¦â¦...
5. Karl resorts to hypnosis...â¦â¦â¦...
6. Toadie's resolve starts to crumble...â¦â¦...
7. Fake Dee's true plan is revealed...â¦â¦â¦..
8. Park Bench Man finally returns...â¦â¦â¦â¦..
9. The real Dee returns?...â¦â¦â¦..

*

----------

MellBee (31-05-2019), Perdita (29-05-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

This time around Fake Dee and her psycho Mum will finally get what they deserve. A long long time in either prison or a psychiatric facility. And Toad will finally get closure and hopefully his 100 K back.

----------

kaz21 (29-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article in the latest edition of *TV Week* (I gather this is the reason that there haven't been any spoilers released as yet, for the following week 1-5 June)



*"BACK﻿﻿﻿﻿ from﻿ the DEAD* 

*Dee is alive - and finally - face to face with her wicked double, Andrea.﻿﻿﻿* 

It's the question that has plagued Neighbours fans for more than 15 years -  is Dee Bliss actually alive? Now, years after she seemingly plunged to her death, the mystery will be finally solved. 

The drama in Neighbours picks up as Andrea (Madeleine West) continues to worm her way into Toadie's (Ryan Moloney) life. Thrilled to be invited to a movie night with the family, the con woman seizes the opportunity. She pretends to fall asleep on the couch by the end of the evening, and Toadie lets her stay. 
 ﻿ 
After everyone has gone to bed, Andrea phones Heather (Kerry Armstrong) who has snuck away to Byron Bay in search for "Karen" - the woman they believe to be Dee. Andrea is furious when she realises what her mother has done and jumps on the next flight to northern NSW. 

On a tip from Ian (Nathan Carter), Heather has managed to find a man named Riley, who may have more information. But when she enquires after "Karen", he clams up. 

Heather begs Riley to reconsider, leaving her details with him. Soon after, however, Andrea confronts her mother: how dare she ﻿interfere, just as she's starting to win over Toadie and rebuild her family. 

Heather is browbeaten and apologetic, until she receives a text from Riley agreeing to meet; he has information on "Karen". But Andrea intervenes and goes to meet the mystery man herself - or so she thinks.  
 ﻿ 
"Riley has told Dee to meet up with Heather because ﻿﻿she seems to know a lot about Toadie," Madeleine, 38, tells TV Week. Instead, Dee is about to meet her doppelganger! "Andrea thinks she's meeting Riley, and Dee thinks she's meeting Heather, Madeleine says. "And then they come face to face..." 

As the pair meet on a clifftop, Andrea is shocked to discover Dee (Madeleine West) alive and well, while a confused Dee tries to make sense of a stranger who's a mirror image of herself.  

Where has Dee been all these years - and﻿ what will she do next?﻿﻿﻿ "



TV Week magazine cover with headline "Neighbours Bombshell. She's Alive! Andrea & Dee Face Off"

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzC7KUZF...ource=ig_embed

----------

Ruffed_lemur (23-06-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Exciting!

----------


## lizann

id prefer dee staying dead and toadie single

----------

kayuqtuq (28-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

"As the pair meet on a clifftop...â¦".  I would have thought that Dee would want to stay away from clifftops after what happened all those years ago! Haha!

----------

kaz21 (24-06-2019), lizann (26-06-2019)

----------


## pammy99

Please donât tell me that after all this time we find out Dee is really alive only to have Andrea push her off the cliff

----------

Anne N (24-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the earlier TV Week post, these are articles from Digital Spy & Radiotimes.com:


*Neighbours finally confirms Dee Bliss's fate next week after 16 years of mystery
It's the moment of truth.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ate-confirmed/

*Note: This article contains spoilers about the Dee storyline which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours has confirmed that Dee Bliss will make a shocking return from the dead next week.

Dee will come face-to-face with her doppelganger Andrea Somers in a must-see episode, as the Aussie soap finally solves a 16-year mystery.

Recent episodes have dropped huge hints that Dee is still alive and out there somewhere, living under the new name of "Karen".

New promo pictures now tease the showdown ahead between Real Dee and Fake Dee, as Madeleine West takes on the challenge of playing two different characters at the same time.

Next week's episodes see Andrea's scheming mother Heather Schilling set the ball rolling when she flies to Byron Bay to hunt for Dee.

Heather's search for answers leads her to Park Bench Guy, who was seen with a woman who looked like Dee in 2017. More recently, he has also been seen on a photo that was in Andrea's possession.

Park Bench Guy â real name Riley â initially refuses to acknowledge that he knows "Karen" under questioning from Heather. Despite this, Heather remains pushy and won't let him get away that easily, handing over her details and urging him to help set up a meeting with "Karen".

When Andrea hears what her mum is up to, she flies out to Byron Bay too in the hope of putting a stop to Heather's meddling.

In the midst of a row between mother and daughter, Heather gets a message from Riley which confirms that "Karen" wants to meet.

Ordering Heather to stay put, Andrea heads to the meeting alone and is shocked to finally come face-to-face with Dee on a clifftop. We have a feeling this can't end wellâ¦

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, July 4 and Friday, July 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia)*.



And from radiotimes.com


*Andrea and Real Dee FINALLY meet in Neighbours clifftop showdown!
It's the moment we've all been waiting forâ¦*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...ftop-showdown/

Neighbours finally resolves the mystery of whether the real Dee Bliss (Madeleine West) is still alive on Friday 5th July, when the character reappears 16 years after apparently plunging to her death in a dramatic showdown with doppelgÃ¤nger Andrea Somers. 

What happens when the two identical women meet on a clifftop in Byron Bay?

Dee supposedly died hours after her fairy tale wedding to Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) back in 2003 when the happy coupleâs car plummeted off a cliff into the ocean en route to their honeymoon. Toadie was saved from drowning but Deeâs body was never found.

In 2017 âDeeâ made a shock return to Ramsay Street explaining she survived the crash but had suffered from amnesia for years and had only just started remembering her former life. However, Dee was actually imposter Andrea Somers posing as Toadieâs lost love as part of an elaborate fraud scam masterminded by another of Mr Rebecchiâs exes, Sindi Watts.

Andrea claimed her teenage daughter Willow was Toadieâs child as âDeeâ was pregnant when she disappeared, but the deceitful blondeâs true identity and secret agenda was eventually exposed.

While still under the impression Andrea was Dee, Toadie allowed himself to be seduced, almost destroying his marriage to Sonya Rebecchi, and Ms Somers fell pregnant for real.

Just over a year later, word reached the Rebecchis that troubled Andrea was in a psychiatric unit following a breakdown (she now thought she was actually Deeâ¦ keeping up?!) and Toadie was handed their baby son, Hugo.

*How does Andrea track down the real Dee?*

West has been back for another stint more recently as Andrea claims she has evidence the real Dee is still alive, with her and Toadie embarking on a wild goose chase around Australia following the trail, although deluded Andrea secretly wants the search shut down hoping she can settle down and play happy families with her little boy and baby daddy.

Andreaâs meddling mum Heather Schilling (Kerry Fox) is determined to find Dee, and on Thursday 4th July Ms Somers discovers she has gone to Byron Bay to investigate the latest lead â a woman called âKarenâ who may be the real Dee Bliss is living there. On Friday 5th July Andrea angrily confronts Heather for her interference, but is stunned to learn âKarenâ has agreed to meet.

Deciding to go to the rendezvous on a cliff top alone, curious Andrea comes face-to-face with the woman she impersonated â at last giving fans confirmation Dee did not dieâ¦ But with so many twists and turns leading up to this moment, where on earth does the blockbuster plot go from here?!

----------

lyndapym (24-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (24-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

I gather that those of you in the UK have already seen this (twitter) Ch5 promo...


https://twitter.com/i/status/1143111528700235776


EDIT:

Digital Spy article after the Ch5 promo:

*Neighbours reveals shock death fears in Dee Bliss storyline.
A 16-year mystery isn't ending well for someone.* 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...iss-storyline/

----------


## its.like.that

Surely they don't kill off Dee after all this? Its possible they do and Andrea thinks she gets away with it but then is caught when this Riley dude goes to the police.

----------


## Aussieguy

Have a feeling there's a tussle and Andrea topples over accidentally. To kill off Dee so soon would be anti-climactic and wouldn't make any sense.

----------

Anne N (25-06-2019), kaz21 (25-06-2019), Pantherboy (25-06-2019)

----------


## GrrArgh

> Have a feeling there's a tussle and Andrea topples over accidentally. To kill off Dee so soon would be anti-climactic and wouldn't make any sense.


Yeah, the viewers would not be impressed - and they would let their feelings known. I think Andrea going over the cliff would enable them to focus on Dee being back, rather than continuing the doppleganger story. I think that's been done and they just need to move onto the Dee being alive aspect.

----------

Anne N (25-06-2019), Aussieguy (26-06-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

How about we complicate things a bit. Andrea is the real Dee and Karen is the real Andrea and Heather's daughter. 

In all seriousness

If the real Dee was to fall off the cliff then maybe Andrea will take that identity as Karen and make everyone believe Andrea was the one to die. Not far fetched and something they could do. I mean would they have access to real Dee's DNA from somewhere? I suppose they could DNA test her to Willow. So maybe that won't happen.

----------


## Aussieguy

Yeah would be easy enough to compare her DNA to Willow or Hugo.

----------


## gismofatcat

After today...I believe Heather kidnapped Andrea and she is Dee's twin..would make sense two identical girls to be sisters. DNA test would match Dee in that case. It would be better fitting if Heather went over the cliff lol. The plot thickens.

----------

Pantherboy (28-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-06-2019)

----------


## kaz21

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...adeleine-west/

----------

Aussieguy (28-06-2019), Pantherboy (28-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (28-06-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Okay

Twins make sense. Should have thought of that a long time ago.

I am not looking forward to it being dragged out with Andrea pretending to be Dee. Hopefully just hopefully it's only a few episodes until they find out. Surely Toadie and co would DNA her to Hugo or Willow to make sure its not Andrea pretending? Then again they aren't that smart 

Big question is how did Heather get Andrea so long ago? If she didn't give birth to her as she would know she has another daughter in that case

----------


## Aussieguy

Twins!  Such a simple explanation but I don't think anyone thought of it, except the one poster in this thread. And having Dee fall off a cliff again is comic genius. Can't wait to see it play out

----------


## Aussieguy

> Okay
> 
> Twins make sense. Should have thought of that a long time ago.
> 
> I am not looking forward to it being dragged out with Andrea pretending to be Dee. Hopefully just hopefully it's only a few episodes until they find out. Surely Toadie and co would DNA her to Hugo or Willow to make sure its not Andrea pretending? Then again they aren't that smart 
> 
> Big question is how did Heather get Andrea so long ago? If she didn't give birth to her as she would know she has another daughter in that case


When Andrea comes back saying she's Dee first thing Toad will do is a DNA test - but identical twins do not have identical DNA.

----------

kaz21 (28-06-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Wouldn’t heather be the biological mum. Otherwise why would “the red hair lady” be asking, if her mum was treating her right. Assuming the red hair lady is dees mum. Makes more sense she adopted Dee surly. Because if heather kidnapped andrea, wouldn’t red hair lady, have phoned the police when she found her?!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Wouldnât heather be the biological mum. Otherwise why would âthe red hair ladyâ be asking, if her mum was treating her right. Assuming the red hair lady is dees mum. Makes more sense she adopted Dee surly. Because if heather kidnapped andrea, wouldnât red hair lady, have phoned the police when she found her?!


Maybe Heather adopted Andrea?

----------


## kaz21

Or they are both adopted by different parents.

----------


## its.like.that

Yeah but he can DNA test her to Willow or Hugo 

Surely he would because if Andrea goes missing and Dee turns up then surely you smell a rat

----------

kaz21 (28-06-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

For anyone who hasn't seen it yet, this the latest Ch 10 Peach promo:

https://youtu.be/2mAP1IVLkUk

----------

kaz21 (29-06-2019), lyndapym (29-06-2019)

----------


## Kronipoos

I did wonder twins, or even triplets ...... This might not even be Dee!

Was Dee adopted? If she wasn't and her mum was the biological mother then she would have known she gave birth to twins...

----------


## MrsVB

this whole story line is starting to get on my  nerves now.  If it is Dee, will it explain why she assumed another identity and didn't come back to Toady?  She apparently showed for her sister's funeral (have i remembered that correctly?) so she must know who she really is.  And why were no charges ever pressed against Andrea for fraud after she conned Toady out of Â£100k.  And why isn't she being watched by the police who are apparently looking for Heather?  It's ridiculous.  Sigh.  I know.  It's Neighbours.  I should never have started watching it again ... :-D

----------

courseiam (30-06-2019), MellBee (29-06-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Iâve read that they will explain where sheâs been and why. She agreed to hand over custody of Hugo, if they dropped the charges.

----------

Pantherboy (30-06-2019)

----------


## lyndapym

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...adeleine-west/

----------


## Perdita

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...adeleine-west/


What does it say?

----------


## lyndapym

NEIGHBOURS star Madeleine West has revealed villain Andrea Somers' connection to Dee Bliss - they are twins separated at birth.

The Erinsborough villain has been a thorn in the side of the residents of Ramsey Street since arriving on Ramsey Street and discovering she is the doppelganger of Dea who was feared dead after falling off a cliff 16 years ago.

 Madeleine West has revealed Dee and Andrea are secret twins
7
Madeleine West has revealed Dee and Andrea are secret twinsCredit: Getty - Contributor
Speaking exclusively to The Sun Online's Soap Bubble, Madeleine has confirmed the pair are more than just lookalikes.

She said: "I don't know if I'm allowed to reveal that but yeah they are twins."

Andrea arrived originally pretending to be Dee in order to con her widower Toadie out of money, but she eventually fell in love with him and has tried to become a better person.

However that all changes when it emerges that Dee did survive her clifftop fall and has been living as a woman named Karen for the past 16 years.

 The two sisters will come face to face in a thrilling clifftop battle next month
7
The two sisters will come face to face in a thrilling clifftop battle next monthCredit: Channel 5
 Andrea has previously pretended to be Dee but didn't realise she was alive
7
Andrea has previously pretended to be Dee but didn't realise she was aliveCredit: Channel 5
And it may emerge that the pair are more similar than they expected when they come face-to-face next week in a thrilling cliff top meeting.

The sisters size each other up and trade barbs as Dee tries to learn who Andrea is, and Andrea tries to learn how better to mimic Dee from their encounter.

But disaster strikes when the fight turns physical and Dee is once again thrown off a cliff - but this time she is rescued by Heather who thinks she is Andrea, while Andrea flees back to Ramsey Street to pretend to be Dee.

Madeleine laughed: "You've got to love a 17 year old throwback, the symbolism and the metaphorical, it's pure flat bang Nirvana."

 She went to find Toadie to scam him after pretending to be dead Dee
7
She went to find Toadie to scam him after pretending to be dead DeeCredit: Channel 5
 However, like Dee, Andrea fell in love with Toadie and it has all become very complicated
7
However, like Dee, Andrea fell in love with Toadie and it has all become very complicatedCredit: Fremantle
And when it emerges Dee has survived, the sisters are going to face another battle which Madeline wouldn't be drawn on.

The soap is going to explore what happened to Dee after she first went over the cliff and was presumed dead for so long while secretly living the life of a woman named Karen - and she hinted it may not have been all roses for her.

She said: "I think there is a very strong similar tube between these two women and we will discover the root of that as the series plays out. But yeah again, they both have very strong motivations, both women are led by their hearts and if it leads them in the wrong direction, then so be it.

"But I think there is an awful lot in common, Dee grew up in a very supportive house hold, a good education, loving parents and every opportunity that money could buy, and was lucky enough to find her way into Toadie's life.

 Madeline is loving playing the two characters again
7
Madeline is loving playing the two characters againCredit: Getty Images - Getty
 Dee and Toadie tied the knot 16 years ago but she soon went off a cliff
7
Dee and Toadie tied the knot 16 years ago but she soon went off a cliffCredit: Not known, clear with picture desk
"But the intervening 17 years have been very difficult and have changed the fibre of who she is, but at the end of the day, she's still that cheery, funny, well-meaning humanitarian minded Dee that we all came to love."

And Madeleine insisted that Andrea isn't irredeemable no matter all the bad things she has done.

She said: "Absolutely, because she isn't a fairly two dimensional to call anyone evil. But the root to everyone behaviour comes from motivation. That motivation comes from a place of wanting or needing something and in her case, it's wanting to be loved.

"Which by my measure is not something that anyone should be judged for. It's just the way she goes about it. Trying to achieve it, she's not trying to pull the wool over anyone eyes.



Neighbours star Alan Fletcher reveals he always knew Dee would return to Ramsay Street after her cliff 'death'

And for that, you can't really blame her."

Although that depends on what could come next.

* Neighbours airs weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm
THEY DO! Love Island’s Cara De La Hoyde and Nathan Massey marry in secret wedding

----------

MellBee (29-06-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

> I’ve read that they will explain where she’s been and why. She agreed to hand over custody of Hugo, if they dropped the charges.


Yeah. I think she lost her memory to begin with. Came back to Ramsay street, saw Toadie was happy with Sonya then decided to stay away. There will probably be a flashback of her looking at him and Sonya from afar. Can't think of any other reason why she would have stayed away

----------


## its.like.that

Heather must have had her kid the same time Dee was born and they mixed the babies up, similar to the Sutherland's in home and away. So Heather is going to be locked up knowing she has a daughter out there somewhere. Justice

Or how old was Dee's sister? Maybe she was Heather's kid but the timeline wouldn't match up as she would have needed to have the baby at the same time as Dee was born

----------


## Kyzaah

Dee thrown off the cliff -.-

----------


## Pantherboy

> Iâve read that they will explain where sheâs been and why. She agreed to hand over custody of Hugo, if they dropped the charges.


Yes, as others have suggested, maybe she lost her memory (was in a coma?) to begin with, & then later regained all/part of her memory & then either saw Toadie was happy now & decided to stay away, or just thought too much had happened etc & never went back...


I have seen people suggesting that the red-headed woman Andrea saw when under the latest hypnosis was probably Magda Bliss (Dee's mum) - see attached picture. And that possibly she gave Andrea up as a baby/infant & was checking that she was ok with her new 'mum' (ie that was what Andrea was remembering under hypnosis).   

https://neighbours-soap-opera.fandom...ki/Magda_Bliss

----------

kaz21 (30-06-2019), Ruffed_lemur (01-07-2019)

----------


## lizann

the writers or producers who came up with this storyline should be thrown off a cliff, gets worse as it goes on

----------

catholly (04-07-2019), courseiam (30-06-2019), Rowdydog12 (09-07-2019), tammyy2j (13-07-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

> Yes, as others have suggested, maybe she lost her memory (was in a coma?) to begin with, & then later regained all/part of her memory & then either saw Toadie was happy now & decided to stay away, or just thought too much had happened etc & never went back...
> 
> 
> I have seen people suggesting that the red-headed woman Andrea saw when under the latest hypnosis was probably Magda Bliss (Dee's mum) - see attached picture. And that possibly she gave Andrea up as a baby/infant & was checking that she was ok with her new 'mum' (ie that was what Andrea was remembering under hypnosis).   
> 
> https://neighbours-soap-opera.fandom...ki/Magda_Bliss


Yeah I just watched that scene. Pretty sure Dee's mum gave Andrea up for adoption and she went to hunt her down when she was a kid in school

----------

lyndapym (01-07-2019)

----------


## lyndapym

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...liss-decision/

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. The saga continues!:


*Neighbours lines up a new showdown in Dee Bliss storyline
The craziness is only just beginning.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...somers-prison/

*Note: This article includes spoilers for the Dee storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours fans will see double again next week, as Dee Bliss insists on a face-to-face meeting with her lookalike Andrea Somers.

With Madeleine West now playing two roles at the same time, Dee will visit Andrea in prison in the hope of getting some answers over her past.

Although Toadie (Ryan Moloney) makes the emotional decision to send Dee away later this week, unable to cope with the mind-boggling events, he later changes his mind and invites her back to Ramsay Street.

As the former couple catch up, Dee shocks Toadie by revealing that she wants to see Andrea again.

Toadie tries to protect Dee by explaining how manipulative and dangerous Andrea is, but his long-lost wife is adamant that she can't move on without finding out the truth.

At the jail, Andrea explains to Dee that her mum Heather Schilling was adamant they're not twins. Dee isn't so sure and convinces Andrea to agree to a DNA test.

Watching these surreal scenes unfold, Toadie is still sceptical and warns Dee that she could be opening up a huge can of worms if she finds out she's related to unstable Andrea and Heather.

Dee sticks to her guns as she is adamant that she has to know the truth about her family â someone has lied to her and she needs to know who. 
*
Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).
*

----------

MellBee (08-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (09-07-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Shouldn't she be Dee Rebecchi?

----------


## Aussieguy

> Shouldn't she be Dee Rebecchi?


I think Toad would have had the marriage annulled when it was thought she was dead.

----------


## GrrArgh

> Shouldn't she be Dee Rebecchi?


You don't automatically change your surname when you get married; you still need to do some paperwork, which is slightly easier just after you get married than it is if you wait (I think there's a certain period of time).

----------

kaz21 (09-07-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dee remembers Toadie but still stayed away, I wonder did she really love him, like Steph I think they were better as friends

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Dee remembers Toadie but still stayed away, I wonder did she really love him, like Steph I think they were better as friends


Dee had good reasons for staying away which will be explained.  She did love Toadie, and probably still does.

----------


## its.like.that

Tonight's the night. We see if they have nailed this storyline.

Yes, according to spoilers we know she still loved Toadie with what she wrote in the diary

----------


## GrrArgh

> Dee had good reasons for staying away which will be explained.  She did love Toadie, and probably still does.


Agreed. They are good reasons. Given how offbeat this storyline has been at times, I'm impressed with how cogent the explanation for her disappearance was.

----------


## Aussieguy

As much as Toad loved Sonya IMO Dee was his meant to be. Sonya was a back up. If Toad were a better driver they'd still be happily married.

----------


## its.like.that

I like the explanation. Something different

----------

kaz21 (10-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2019)

----------


## kaz21

And definitely could have happened in real life.

----------

its.like.that (10-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2019)

----------


## Kyzaah

I’m actually a bit annoyed at the explanation. It makes sense that someone would be after Andrea but idk. I feel there’s more to it. I wouldn’t just start a new life without confirming my husband was dead or not. And then not contact anyone I cared about for 15 years.

----------

lellygurl (11-07-2019), lizann (11-07-2019), tammyy2j (13-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Iâm actually a bit annoyed at the explanation. It makes sense that someone would be after Andrea but idk. I feel thereâs more to it. I wouldnât just start a new life without confirming my husband was dead or not. And then not contact anyone I cared about for 15 years.



Pretty easy thing to confirm too.

Reading one of the articles and it mentioned the "non existent" cliff that Toad drove over. Does anyone recall how long between leaving the wedding and driving off a cliff? Would be awesome if Neighbours just threw in a cliff where there wasn't one :Big Grin:

----------

tammyy2j (13-07-2019)

----------


## GrrArgh

> I’m actually a bit annoyed at the explanation. It makes sense that someone would be after Andrea but idk. I feel there’s more to it. I wouldn’t just start a new life without confirming my husband was dead or not. And then not contact anyone I cared about for 15 years.


Depends on how deep they went into witness protection. If they were really fearful for their lives, they may have not had contact with the outside world for a long time, which Dee actually alludes to. And this was 2003 - iPhones, Google and the like weren't omnipotent like they are now. It was still basic Motorola-style stuff and checking newspapers for news.

----------

Perdita (11-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2019), tammyy2j (13-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Haven't seen the episodes yet but if we're talking witness protection then yes contacting friends/family is strictly forbidden if you want to stay alive. The bad guys will have taps on the phones

----------


## lizann

> Depends on how deep they went into witness protection. If they were really fearful for their lives, they may have not had contact with the outside world for a long time, which Dee actually alludes to. And this was 2003 - iPhones, Google and the like weren't omnipotent like they are now. It was still basic Motorola-style stuff and checking newspapers for news.


she attended her sister's funeral

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> she attended her sister's funeral


She said yesterday it was "only from a distance".

----------


## lizann

> She said yesterday it was "only from a distance".


the baddies would have that cased out, am i watching too many action films

----------


## thestud2k7

hang on are we sure that her sister is actually dead? i mean that could be another lie??

----------


## Aussieguy

> hang on are we sure that her sister is actually dead? i mean that could be another lie??


Yes they would be there to see if she turned up. Depends how badly they wanted to kill her, we're not exactly talking a mob informant or something of that nature

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to reveal the whole truth over Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers after a DNA test
The final answers!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-whole-truth/

*Note: This article contains spoilers about the Dee storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours will resolve the final mysteries over Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers next week.

Dee (Madeleine West) will get the answers she's desperate for, as a DNA test explains why she and Andrea look so alike.

Upcoming episodes see Dee pay a visit to Andrea in prison and convince her doppelganger to agree to the test.

When the all-important results come back next week, it's confirmed that Dee and Andrea are identical twin sisters.

As something still isn't adding up, Dee and her ex-husband Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) seek further answers from Heather Schilling.

Armed with the DNA proof, Toadie confronts Heather (Kerry Armstrong) and organises for her to be hypnotised to see if she can remember the truth about the day she gave birth.

With both Toadie and Karl Kennedy present, Dr Beverly Robinson puts Heather under hypnosis and helps her to recall what really happened. 

Although Heather remembers giving birth in hospital, this turns out to be a constructed false memory which bears little relation to the truth.

Heather actually gave birth under traumatic circumstances in a shelter, overseen by a red-headed nun who Dee and Andrea both recall from their childhood.

These latest revelations help Mark Brennan's police colleagues in Perth to track down the nun in question. 

A guilt-ridden Sister Grace later catches an overnight flight to Erinsborough and shares the story of Dee and Andrea's dramatic arrival into the world.

Sister Grace confirms that Heather gave birth to twins, and the nuns gave one of her babies to the young Bliss couple who wanted a child. Finally getting the closure she needs, what's next for Dee?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, July 25 and Friday, July 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*



EDIT:

And the Radiotimes.com article:

*Neighbours reveals Dee and Andrea are twins – and bizarre backstory of why they were separated
Involving evil nuns, a DNA test and a traumatic hypnosis session*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/soap...ere-separated/

----------

MellBee (15-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

An interesting case for nature vs nurture. Both identical but different because of the way they were raised. Poor Andrea drew the short straw getting Heather as her mother.

----------

Pantherboy (15-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours story editor responds as fans spot continuity errors in Dee Bliss storyline
"No one is more disappointed than us!"*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rors-response/
*
Note: This article contains spoilers about Neighbours' Dee storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

A staff member on Neighbours has responded after continuity errors related to the ongoing Dee Bliss storyline have been spotted by fans.

A string of revelations has come out this month, as spoilers have revealed that a DNA test will confirm Dee and Andrea Somers (both played by Madeleine West) are identical twin sisters.

Furthermore, viewers will learn in upcoming episodes that Dee was adopted as a baby into the Bliss family.

This presents a continuity mistake, as in 2017 Andrea faked a DNA test to prove that she was Dee. The DNA was compared to DNA belonging to Dee's sister Cecile â but if Dee and Cecile aren't related by blood, then the test should have come back as negative.

Earlier this year, there was another contradiction related to Cecile as they claimed that her funeral happened in 2009.

However, in 2017 it was mentioned that Cecile had died the previous year.

Story editor Shane Isheev acknowledged the continuity errors on Twitter, responding to comments from fans.

"Getting things right is extremely important to the team," he wrote.

"A few of us have encyclopedic knowledge of #Neighbours' history, which is great when revisiting past events, but unfortunately due to the speed we work, errors are occasionally made and no one is more disappointed than us!"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (18-07-2019)

----------


## Black_fence

So is Madeleine staying on or leaving I am confused?

----------

Pantherboy (21-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

> So is Madeleine staying on or leaving I am confused?


I don't believe that Madeleine is back permanently...at this stage anyway. When she came back for this current storyline, they said things like 'she is reprising her role once again' & that 'she was back for another stint' etc etc. There was no mention that she was back permanently. Also, last month she was back filming the second season of TV show "Playing for Keeps" (see the attached Instagram post). So she has definitely finished her current 'stint' on Neighbours. Not sure if/when they will commission more seasons of "Playing for Keeps", or if she has committed to any other shows etc. In the future, whether they possibly have her in a recurring role as Dee or eventually try & bring her back fulltime (if Madeleine would be up for that), remains to be seen. Maybe bring her back when/if Toadie ever leaves, so they can ride off into the sunset together...?? We will see.

https://www.instagram.com/p/By89FZgJ...ource=ig_embed

----------

kaz21 (20-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (21-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following on from the last post, this is an msn.com article (from TV Week) on Madeleine West, which seems to suggest that she would be too busy to ever contemplate coming back to Neighbours full-time:


*Madeleine West on her return to Neighbours* 

https://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...cid=spartandhp

For almost two decades, Madeleine West has been a shining star. From her start in Neighbours in 2000 to hit dramas The Wrong Girl, Playing For Keeps and Underbelly, and even cameos in comedies such as True Story with Hamish & Andy and Get Krack!n, she has been a screen staple. 

"I think I've been on almost every show on Australian TV," Madeleine, 39, tells TV WEEK with a laugh, "whether it's a small part or in a lead role." 

Even so, the actress admits she "never in a million years" imagined she'd return to the show that started it all â Neighbours. 

"I've made a point of playing different characters with every new job I've had because I think it challenged and stretched me as an actor," she says.

Despite her wealth of experience, Madeleine reveals her unexpected return to the show she cut her teeth on would prove her most challenging role to date. 

"This storyline is the hardest thing I've done," she explains of playing both Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers, who have now been revealed to be long-lost twins. 

"There are so many factors when playing two characters at once, who interact with each other and have such a convoluted history," Madeleine says. 
"It was like doing a master class in acting every single day." 

The 15-year mystery of Dee's disappearance â having plummeted off a cliff in a car on her wedding day â was finally solved this year in what has been one of Neighbours' biggest storylines. 

When Madeleine returned to the drama in 2017, not long after its 30th anniversary, she was cast as Andrea, a wicked con artist â and Dee's doppelgÃ¤nger. She says she had no idea what would eventuate from the explosive two-year-long storyline and shock revelation that Dee was, in fact, alive. 

"I'd been approached to come back several times," she recalls. "At first, it was just as a doppelgÃ¤nger [Andrea]. But that storyline was received with so much enthusiasm that producer Jason [Herbison] said, 'It's time for Dee to come back.'"

As Madeleine chats excitedly about Dee's resurrection, you can't help but be swept up in her pride about the show. 

"It's an amazing storyline; I've never had so much fun in my life," she says before commending how far Neighbours has come in its almost 35 years on air. 

"I feel I've come away from it a better and stronger actor than I've ever been," she reflects. 

Australia's longest-running drama has not only managed to keep up with the times, it's broken down barriers, made history and entertained us all at the same time. 

Just last year, the soap aired Australia's first same-sex wedding since the legalisation of gay marriage. It also delivered a special International Women's Day episode featuring a female-only cast and production.

"Neighbours is creating challenging and hard-hitting storylines," Madeleine explains. "It has to be a mirror to society. It can't be soft and fluffy, otherwise, it becomes redundant." 

So when people query her decision to return, she's quick to react. 

"I'll challenge anyone who asks why I went back to Neighbours," she says. "Why wouldn't I when I have the opportunity to play these high-arching storylines?"

Looking back on her time away since leaving the show in 2003 to "spread her wings", Madeleine appreciates her career coming full circle. 

"I consider myself a character actor and felt the need to play some other characters â which, of course, I went on to do," she says. "I started on the show 20 years ago this year, so it feels apt I've come back now." 

It's not just a matter of timing that makes Madeleine's return to Neighbours feel like the right move. The busy actress has taken the opportunity to fulfil a life-long dream of going behind the camera. 

"I've done my directing attachment," Madeleine reveals. "It's always been my end goal. It's a nice cycle; the footnote of my career has been facilitated by my starting point."

Adding yet another credit to her name with directing is all in a day's work for the busy mother-of-six. When we chat, she's on her second day of filming the second season of 10 drama Playing For Keeps. 

"I can't give anything away, but Kath's storyline is exciting," Madeleine teases of her character, "and a real testament to the strength of womanhood."

Amid a busy schedule of acting, directing, writing a series of children's books and travelling, Madeleine has taken on spearheading the expansion of international charity Project Soar.

Its aim is to educate and empower teenage girls in Third World countries. 

"I'm a mother of five daughters, so I've always been interested in the cause of women," she explains. "I think now, in this modern age, the big question is, 'How do we emancipate women around the world?' The answer to that is through education and empowerment." 

Not only is the actress pioneering the launch of the charity's Ghana office, she's also bringing the blueprint home to Australia to launch her own charity.

"It's called Neighbours With No Fences and is designed to facilitate the education and development of young girls in Indigenous communities," she says.

It's no easy feat, but Madeleine is making a difference while also making the most of life.

"You need to learn to ask for help when you need it," she says of juggling it all. 

"But I've also chosen an activated life, to strive beyond the normal bounds, and am trying to live a well-rounded life."

*Neighbours airs Weeknights, 6.30pm.*

----------

MellBee (21-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (21-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals another cruel scam from Fake Dee as Dee Bliss faces her again
Andrea manipulates her twin next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ee-cruel-scam/

*Note: This article contains spoilers for the Dee storyline, which some readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours schemer Andrea Somers shows her true colours again next week as she tries to use Dee Bliss as a pawn in her latest scam.

Andrea is currently locked up in prison now that her crimes have caught up with her, but there's more drama ahead when Dee makes an ill-fated attempt to reach out to her.

As Dee spends time thinking about how she has lost so much family in her life, she decides that she doesn't want to cut contact with her identical twin Andrea and biological mum Heather.

Dee's resolve is strengthened when she speaks to Willow Somers via Skype and sees that there is some good in the family.

Despite Toadie's reservations, Dee returns to the prison in the hope of establishing a connection with Andrea and Heather.

While Heather seems to show genuine remorse for her actions, it soon becomes clear that Andrea hasn't changed at all.

Andrea is interested in bonding with Dee, but only so that she can use their connection as leverage and secure a lighter sentence for her crimes. 

Dee is devastated to realise that Andrea has no genuine interest in her as a person, while Toadie feels terrible for her as he watches on.

Toadie gives Andrea some harsh home truths over her latest terrible behaviour, which inspires Dee to take a stand too.

Dee decides to cut ties with both Andrea and Heather, finally closing the door on the deceitful pair for good.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, August 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (24-07-2019), MandaPanda (22-07-2019), MellBee (22-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (22-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms Dee Bliss exit plot as she makes a big decision
Dee and Toadie go their separate ways.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...iss-exit-plot/

Neighbours waves goodbye to Dee Bliss again next week as she makes a big decision about her future with Toadie Rebecchi.

The show is currently exploring unresolved feelings between the former couple following Dee's miraculous return from the dead after a 16-year disappearance.

Next week's episodes see the chemistry grow between Dee and Toadie (Ryan Moloney) as they help to put together an arts and crafts school project for Nell.

The pair give into temptation by sharing a kiss, but Toadie freaks out when he's suddenly flooded with memories of everything that has come before â including his marriage to Dee, his life with Sonya, and his ordeal with Andrea Somers' cruel lies.

Toadie flees from the house when it all becomes too much, leaving Dee regretful that she may have acted on impulse too soon.

When Toadie returns home, Dee has already returned to Byron Bay to give him some much-needed space.

Feeling bad for how he treated Dee, a guilty Toadie tracks her down to clear the air. Dee admits that neither of them are ready for a relationship, so it's best for them to go their separate ways for now.

As Dee and Toadie say a heartbreaking goodbye, both are hopeful that they'll meet again further down the track.

The emotional scenes mark the end of Madeleine West's latest guest stint in the show, as she is now busy filming another series of Australian drama Playing For Keeps.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, August 8 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (29-07-2019), Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Makes sense I guess but wish Madeleine could have returned on a permanent basis. Lets hope Dee returns in the near future.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-07-2019)

----------


## catholly

I found this a bizarre and awkward storyline. Jarring after Sonya's death. Don't know if it's because I never watched Dee first time round, but I don't really like her and find the performance far too indistinct from Andrea!

----------

kaz21 (29-07-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Real Dee coming back into Toad's life at this point even if temporary has helped him to heal from all of his recent trauma. You could see the pain drop away when they first hugged. Love cures all

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-07-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours boss hints Dee Bliss storyline could be revisited
"That is a story that is far from over."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ine-revisited/

If you thought the days of having to keep track of Neighbours' tangled web of Dee Bliss identity reveals and twists were behind you, you might want to think again as the soap's boss appears to have other plans.

If you need a quick recap, the real Dee Bliss (Madeleine West) left Erinsborough earlier this year (following a miraculous return from the dead after a 16-year disappearance) after she and Toadie (Ryan Moloney) agreed that neither of them were ready for a relationship.

Before all of *that* however, the soap also introduced a 'Fake Dee', who was actually Andrea Somers. 

With Andrea and her mum Heather (Kerry Armstrong) locked up in prison after all of their crimes caught up with them, the soap had one final twist up its sleeve as it was revealed that Dee and Andrea are actually identical twin sisters.

But while the storyline appeared to have come to a close back in July, when Dee decided to cut ties with both Andrea and Heather for good, soap boss Jason Herbison has hinted that the story could still continue... 

Speaking to Australia's MediaWeek, Herbison said that the soap had its best ever catch-up numbers in the UK in July, which he described as "unusual because volume usually dips during a UK summer".

"It probably had a lot to do with Madeleine West (Andrea/Dee) and Kerry Armstrong (Alice/Heather), because ratings went up too," he reflected.

"That is a story that is far from over. Kerry had the best attitude from day one and Madeleine is an unstoppable force who is now doing a director training program with us."

And it may not just be the return of Heather, Andrea and Dee that soap fans can expect to see in the future either, as Herbison admits that more familiar faces from the soap's past could make a comeback during its 35th anniversary year.

"Sometimes it's practical, when just about every actor in Melbourne has done the show," he joked, adding: "Actually, I get a kick out of bringing back favourites and I think the audience does too."

*Neighbours airs weekdays 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Bossy7 (10-11-2019), MellBee (10-11-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Herald Sun article:

*
Madeleine West returns to Neighbours as Dee Bliss.

Neighbours fans will be delighted at news Madeleine West will return as Dee Bliss, one of the shows most popular and complicated characters. But West said it wasn’t the only offer she’s had.*

One of Neighbours most popular and complicated characters is returning to Ramsay Street.

Madeleine West will reprise her role of Dee Bliss in the new year following a guest role this year where she played Dee and her evil twin Andrea during a sensational mid-year storyline.

Could the return of Dee in 2020 finally see the rekindling of the romance between West’s character and Toadfish Rebecchi played by Ryan Moloney.

The Dee/Andrea drama was one of the most popular with Neighbours fans this year.

West will film her new storylines for two months starting mid January.

Meanwhile the Byron Bay-based mum of six confirmed she had been approached several years ago to star with her children in a reality TV series.

“I decided to turn that down because I am an actor and I have chosen that path,” she said.

“My family and my children have not chosen that path. Until they are of an age to say, ‘Yes, maybe I want to be in the spotlight’, then it is my obligation to keep them protected. I would never take on any role that requires me to use my children as trade and barter.”


And the Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours confirms another return for Madeleine West in Dee Bliss story
The Dee saga is getting another chapter.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-bliss-return/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-12-2019)

----------


## Danners9

hm. Conflicted.

One hand, they need characters since everyone seems to be leaving...

Other hand, they could be going to this particular well one too many times.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Really pleased Dee is coming back!  :Smile:

----------


## Kyzaah

Way too soon for Toadie to have another romance...

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Way too soon for Toadie to have another romance...


They did say they'd keep in touch.  Doesn't have to be romance just yet.

----------


## Kyzaah

> They did say they'd keep in touch.  Doesn't have to be romance just yet.


I know but I feel like everyone wants them to get together. Just because they had a romance before doesn't mean her coming back means they should get back together. Plus I wouldn't be able to look at Dee the same after her identical twin did all those horrible things.

----------


## Aussieguy

It's a bit more than a previous romance tho, Toad and Dee were married and were/are soul mates. In real life it would just be a matter of time before they reconnected romantically. Agree that it might be a bit too soon tho

----------

kaz21 (16-12-2019), Ruffed_lemur (17-12-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

She is only filming for 2 months. Long enough for them to have a relationship then break up when they see it doesn't work.

----------

kaz21 (17-12-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I know but I feel like everyone wants them to get together. Just because they had a romance before doesn't mean her coming back means they should get back together. Plus I wouldn't be able to look at Dee the same after her identical twin did all those horrible things.


Dee and Andrea are SO different.  I had no trouble with that once it was resolved.

----------


## Pantherboy

Tvtonight.com.au article:

Aust Pace

*Madeleine West returns to Neighbours*

https://tvtonight.com.au/2020/04/mad...ghbours-2.html

Madeleine West will make a guest return to Neighbours later this month, as both Dee Bliss and twin Andrea Somers.

Her character/s resurface when Elly (Jodie Anasta) faces trial for the murder of Finn (Rob Mills).

West was last seen in July as part of wild storylines resolving the mystery of Dee’s disappearance. But a phone call from Toadie draws Dee back to Erinsborough. Will she come face to face with Andrea?

She returns from Tuesday, 21 April on 10 Peach.



And the Digital Spy article:
*
Neighbours reveals more details of Dee Bliss's next return
She won't be the only familiar face coming back to Erinsborough.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...somers-return/

----------

Bossy7 (08-04-2020), MellBee (07-04-2020), Ruffed_lemur (05-04-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

Noooooooo. I thought it was over.

----------

catholly (06-04-2020), kayuqtuq (05-04-2020), MellBee (07-04-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm happy to see Dee back but have had enough of Andrea and her psycho Mum

----------

kaz21 (11-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Madeleine West reveals when Dee Bliss story will be back - but there's a catch
When will Dee and Andrea return to Erinsborough?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-return-date/

Neighbours fans have been preparing themselves for another much-anticipated return for classic character Dee Bliss following her shock comeback last year.

Actress Madeleine West, who plays both Dee and her nasty twin Andrea Somers, has now revealed exactly when we can expect to see the pair on our screens again.

Posting a photo of the twins on Instagram she wrote: "THEY'RE BAAA-AAACK!!!! We're back??? I'm back??? If I'm confused imagine how poor #toadie feels?

"Like them or loathed then, the #twins are back in town! Combatting #COVID through the power of confusion. Kicking (and screaming) off Tuesday 21st 6:30pm @10peachau @neighbours".

But sadly for UK fans, we'll have to wait a little longer to see Dee and Andrea return due to the current scheduling pattern in place for the Aussie soap.

Channel 5 has cut down the number of episodes it is showing each week for both Neighbours and Home and Away due to the coronavirus pandemic, which means that the UK is a little behind the Australian transmission dates.

So we can expect to see these scenes to air in the UK from May 13 onwards, with Andrea making her return shortly before Dee is back.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_GrS0jp...ource=ig_embed

It was recently revealed that Dee will return to Erinsborough after receiving a phone call from her former husband Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney).

However, it remains to be seen just why he gets in touch with her again after they parted ways amicably last year, having decided they weren't ready to be in a relationship. 

There's no word yet on the circumstances of Andrea's return or whether she'll be getting released from prison, having been locked up for her various crimes last summer.

*Neighbours airs on Channel 5 in the UK and on 10 Peach in Australia.*

----------

MellBee (19-04-2020), Ruffed_lemur (19-04-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

I really hope Toadie doesn’t get back with Dee. It’s way waaaay too soon.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

Aust Pace


*Neighbours reveals new rift for Dee Bliss in her return plot
Trouble with Toadie?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rebecchi-rift/

*Neighbours spoilers follow for episodes yet to air in the UK.*

Neighbours aired Dee Bliss's latest return scenes in Australia today (April 23) â and a rift could be developing between her and Toadie Rebecchi.

Madeleine West has returned to screens and will be playing twin sisters Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers for another exciting stint.

Dee arrived on Ramsay Street after Andrea put the word out that she'd appreciate a visit from her sibling in prison.

Toadie was adamant that getting involved with Andrea would be a bad idea, but accepted that Dee had to make her own decision.

Much to Toadie's dismay, Dee went ahead and paid a visit to the jail without consulting him any further.

Rather than her usual games, Andrea appeared genuine as she came face-to-face with Dee for the first time in months, giving them a chance to talk about their family and how their lives went in such different directions.

Andrea also let Dee know that she'd like her to make visits more regularly, leaving Dee with a big decision to make.

Neighbours fans know that Andrea can rarely be trusted, having hatched numerous twisted schemes since she first impersonated Dee to scam Toadie in 2017.

Despite this, Dee is already giving serious consideration to giving Andrea another chance, despite ongoing disapproval from Toadie.

Toadie understandably wants to keep Andrea as far away from him and his family as possible after all the trouble she has caused over the years. Could this lead to tensions with Dee?

Next week on Australian screens, Dee tells Toadie that Andrea would like a picture of their young son Hugo. Dee is caught in the middle as she tries to deal with both parties, but will Toadie offer out this olive branch to Andrea?

Neighbours airs Dee and Andrea's returns on Channel 5 in May for UK viewers.

*Neighbours currently airs on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and weeknights at 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (25-04-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Madeleine West reveals whether she'd return as Dee and Andrea permanently
"Playing these characters is the most complex thing I've ever done."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...rea-permanent/

Neighbours star Madeleine West has revealed that she'd be interested in sticking with the soap on a permanent basis.

The actress, who was a show regular between 2000 and 2003, has been making guest appearances for the past three years in the roles of Andrea Somers and Dee Bliss.

This week, Channel 5 viewers have seen Andrea reappear as a fellow inmate in Elly Conway's prison storyline. Dee will also be making her own comeback imminently.

Asked whether she'd be interested in re-joining Neighbours on a more permanent basis, Madeleine told Digital Spy: "I've already said that I would love to. Playing these two characters at once is the most complex thing I've ever done.

"With Neighbours, it's very easy to call it a soap. But when a show has such a large cast and is airing as frequently as it is â and has been airing for 35 years â it has no choice but to really capture the zeitgeist and be exceptionally topical.

"It utilises subject matter that is playing out in real time in society right now, whether it's sexual orientation, gender politics or commenting on the environment.

"Neighbours has to be in there first and foremost, with a finger on the pulse. There are very few shows like that. The stories are told with such integrity and realism, so the audience can recognise themselves in the characters.

"If anyone talks down a show like Neighbours, I think they need to sit down and actually watch it because they'll be blown away by the kind of things that Neighbours achieves."

Madeleine also admitted that she was particularly interested in peeling back the layers of Andrea in this stint.

On why she came back again, Madeleine replied: "I think there was much more to explore with Andrea. Her story is so complex. We know that Dee loves Toadie and Toadie loves Dee. Their story is about finding each other.

"But Andrea is such a complicated character and I really wanted to investigate why she is the way she is. This particular run of storylines has fleshed that out more than we had the opportunity to do before.

"I love Dee's softness, but I've played her for many years now. Andrea is such a fascinating character, who came into the show pretending to be Dee. We saw her true colours and she was certainly a nasty piece of work. 

"But we see in this run that Andrea just wants her boy Hugo. She had a really rough upbringing and she doesn't really have a firm role model for what it means to be a good person. She's trying to make her way in the world without much of a guide."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (14-05-2020)

----------


## Rowdydog12

I don't mind if she stays on the show either

----------


## Aussieguy

Would be great love Dee. If she does stay can see her and Toad renewing their wedding vows eventually.

----------


## kayuqtuq

Please, no.  Never liked Dee first time around!

----------

catholly (18-05-2020)

----------


## kaz21

Dee yes , Andrea no. Andrea makes sense this time around, but let her rot in jail after this.

----------


## Aussieguy

Agree on Andrea after this don't want to see her or her loony mother ever again.

----------

kaz21 (14-05-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

They are going to try and redeem andrea

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article.



*Neighbours star Madeleine West promises softer side to Fake Dee
"She genuinely just wants to see her son."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...s-softer-side/

Neighbours spoilers follow. 

Neighbours star Madeleine West has revealed that viewers will see a softer side to scheming Andrea Somers in her latest stint on the show.

This week, viewers have seen Madeleine reprise her role as twisted Andrea, who's in the same prison as Elly Conway.

Upcoming episodes for UK fans will see Andrea start to make an impact on Ramsay Street life from afar.

This includes asking her twin sister Dee Bliss if Toadie Rebecchi would be prepared to hand over a picture of their baby son Hugo, allowing her to feel close to him in jail.

Asked whether Andrea's interest in her youngest child is genuine, Madeleine told Digital Spy: "Absolutely. I don't think, at that point in time, there's any ulterior motive.

"Look, Andrea always wants to find a way in. But at that particular time, I think she genuinely just wants to see her son. There's the pain of not even knowing what he looks like and being apart from him for so long. 

"It'd be too Machiavellian if she had any other intention at that point in time. She's definitely a bit sociopathic, but she loves her children and just needs to know that they're part of her life."

Andrea has also been bribed by Sam Fitzgerald to manipulate Elly from the inside. Despite this, Madeleine has insisted that Andrea feels a genuine bond with Elly as the scenes progress â especially when Elly ultimately gives up on having baby Aster with her at the jail.

Madeleine continued: "More than anything else, Andrea has intentions there, but it's much more complex than that. She sees in Elly another woman who is being kept away from her baby, due to circumstances that she can't control. So her interactions with Elly are quite genuine."

On whether Andrea could ever be fully redeemed, Madeleine laughed: "I think she's fully redeemed in her own eyes already! In her own warped mind, she has never really done anything wrong. We have to remember that she's a product of her upbringing and Heather is her mum.

"In pure sociopathic terms, her psychology is that she's doing what she feels is the right thing. I think she has good intentions but she doesn't necessarily find the best route to fulfil them."

The current dramas are building up to a permanent exit for Elly, as Jodi Anasta finished filming on Neighbours last week.

Madeleine added: "Jodi is an absolute delight. She's such an accomplished actress. I've been a fan of hers since her Home and Away days. She has such a beautiful, delicate touch in bringing Elly to life.

"Her scene work was beautiful â she often had me in tears, playing against her as Andrea. We will retain a friendship moving forwards. She's just such a pleasure to work with and it's a beautiful end note to farewell Elly."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (15-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Neighbours brings back another character in Dee and Andrea storyline
The drama just keeps coming.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...illing-return/

Neighbours has brought back another familiar face for new drama in the Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers storyline.

Kerry Armstrong has reprised her role as ruthless Heather Schilling, who's the mother of twin sisters Dee and Andrea.

This week's episodes in Australia have seen Elly Conway get released from jail, freeing her from Andrea's terror behind bars.

Elly may have served her time but the jail scenes aren't over just yet, as we'll still see more of Andrea at the prison â this time with her mum.

Kerry's return scenes as Heather aired in Australia yesterday (May 18), as Dee caught a brief glimpse of her while visiting Andrea in jail.

Spoilers released for upcoming episodes have revealed that this chance encounter will pique Dee's curiosity, leaving her to wonder whether it's worth pursuing a relationship with her birth mother.

This is sure to spark tensions with Dee's partner Toadie Rebecchi, who doesn't want anything to do with Heather or Andrea.

We'll also see more of Andrea's dynamic with Heather at the jail. We've seen that Andrea is top dog among the other prisoners, but how is Heather getting along?

Kerry first played Heather for guest stints in 2018 and 2019. The memorable character was initially introduced under the guise of nanny Alice Wells â a false identity to fool the Rebecchis.

In a recent chat with Neighbours co-star Takaya Honda on his YouTube series Tak Talks, Kerry admitted that she refused to tone down her scenes as 'Alice' despite advice from a director on set.

Kerry laughed: "I said, 'Can I ask you something? If this were The Shining, and I was Jack Nicholson, would you be saying pull it back?' And he said, 'No, why?' I said, 'Ah okay, great â can you just from now on pretend that we're doing The Shining?'

"Then the following week, another director, Declan, he came down and went, 'Hello Kerry, it's lovely to meet you and I believe I'm to call you Jack'.

"You have to back yourself."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (20-05-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

I can understand Andrea being her twin but Heather?  A psycho who made Sonya's life hell in her final months and tried to kill her?  If I'm Toad no way I'm okay with that.

----------

kaz21 (20-05-2020), Pantherboy (20-05-2020)

----------


## its.like.that

I am glad Kerry didnt tone things down. Great acting.

But yeah this explains why Dee is back short term. Toadie and her realise their relationship wont work whilst she talks to her mum and for good reason.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Neighbours airs new Dee Bliss twist after surprise return
Toadie won't be happy.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...illing-latest/

*Neighbours spoilers follow from Australian-pace episodes, which some UK readers may prefer to avoid.*

Neighbours' Dee Bliss could be about to risk her happiness with Toadie Rebecchi following the return of Heather Schilling.

Dee (Madeleine West) and Toadie (Ryan Moloney) have finally reunited after years apart, but the reappearance of Heather now threatens to throw a spanner in the works.

Earlier this week, the show's Australian-pace episodes revealed that Heather is now locked away in the same prison wing as her daughter Andrea Somers.

Dee caught a glimpse of Heather while visiting Andrea, which gave her food for thought over her mum.

In Thursday's episode on 10 Peach in Australia (May 21), Dee broke the news to Toadie that Heather is back on the scene.

It turned out that Heather had been released from the psychiatric ward, having successfully completed her treatment.

Karl Kennedy ended up visiting Heather to see how she was doing and report back to Toadie and Dee.

With Heather on her best behaviour, Karl later informed the couple that everything seemed to be fine.

Toadie optimistically hoped that this would be the end of the matter, but Dee later secretly made a phone call to the prison, wanting to set up her own visit to Heather.

It's no secret that Toadie wants nothing to do with Andrea or Heather after how much trouble they've caused in the past, so could this lead to new tensions with Dee as she delves back into her family history?

Neighbours fans in the UK will see these scenes on Channel 5 in June.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (22-05-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

So psychotic Heather puts on a acting performance and Karl thinks all is A okay? How gullible are these people  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pudpullertm

nearly as guilible as us.  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> So psychotic Heather puts on a acting performance and Karl thinks all is A okay? How gullible are these people


and after finn so soon another taken in so quick

----------

Aussieguy (31-05-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

AUST PACE!


*Neighbours lines up a huge new twist for Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers
Andrea's scheming will step up a gear.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-prison-twist/

Neighbours is planning another big twist for twins Dee Bliss and Andrea Somers (both played by Madeleine West), as a prison visit between the sisters leads to a shocking attack.

Andrea has recently been trying to appeal to kind-hearted Dee to convince Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney), who Dee recently rekindled a romantic relationship with, to grant her some access to Andrea and Toadie's young son Hugo, who Toadie has full custody of.

Australia's TV Soap magazine has now revealed that Andrea is set to try a shocking new tactic in her plan to be reunited with Hugo as she seduces new prison guard Owen (Johnny Ruffo) and convinces him to agree to stake out Dee's movements on Ramsay Street.

Owen soon 'bumps into' Dee in Harold's Cafe and tells her all about Andrea's struggles in prison, which prompts Dee to visit her scheming sister once again. 

But what poor Dee doesn't know is that she's about to walk into a trap, as Andrea uses Dee's interest in gardening to persuade her to tend some plants with her in the prison garden, before attacking Dee and knocking her out.

Andrea then swaps clothes with an unconscious Dee and, with Owen's help, escapes from jail while posing as her sister. 

After Dee wakes up, she's horrified to find herself dressed in Andrea's prison uniform and her pleas to the guards are ignored as they believe Andrea is up to her usual manipulative tricks. 

Thankfully the twins' mother Heather Schilling (Kerry Armstrong), who is also in jail, does believe Dee and she vows to convince the authorities that Andrea really has escaped.

Meanwhile, back on Ramsay Street, Andrea seizes her opportunity and snatches Hugo from the Rebecchi house.

After escaping to an abandoned house with Hugo and her new lover Owen, Andrea realises that she doesn't have a next move planned and calls Heather to ask her for help in forming an escape plan.

Heather plays along but in reality she and Dee are plotting a trap to expose Andrea and put her back in prison. But as the sting gets underway, a desperate Toadie interrupts and inadvertently makes things worse â much to Dee and Heather's horror.

Has Toadie unwittingly ruined the plan to put Andrea back behind bars?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (10-06-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Are visitors actually allowed to enter the prison (garden) ?

----------


## kayuqtuq

> Are visitors actually allowed to enter the prison (garden) ?


I very much doubt it, but this is soapland, where normal rules fly out the window!

----------

Aussieguy (10-06-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

Yeah sure, let the identical twin of an inmate into the prison. What could go wrong??

----------

Aussieguy (10-06-2020), kaz21 (09-06-2020), lellygurl (11-06-2020), tammyy2j (25-06-2020)

----------


## tammyy2j

Dee gets so quick easy visits to see Andrea and her hair is it real, the length and roots etc.,

----------


## Kyzaah

> Dee gets so quick easy visits to see Andrea and her hair is it real, the length and roots etc.,


The actress’ hair is actually brown. The blonde is a wig and it’s not a very good one.

----------

tammyy2j (25-06-2020)

----------


## pudpullertm

did we ever find out who pete williams is and why it was such a shock

----------


## kaz21

Nope

----------

pudpullertm (25-06-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

> The actress’ hair is actually brown. The blonde is a wig and it’s not a very good one.


It's kind of distracting knowing it's a wig. Why not either have Dee/Andrea with brown hair or have Madeleine bleach her hair?

Even though Andrea is a despicable character I'm loving Madeleine's acting- the interaction with Kerry's Heather is lots of fun

----------

kaz21 (26-06-2020)

----------


## Kyzaah

It also didn’t make sense for them or Andrea to have the same regrowth. Don’t think they’re allowed bleach in prison so her blonde would have faded a lot in that amount of time. And if they were natural blondes then there wouldn’t be brown regrowth. 

I also love Heather as a character. I’m warming up to her. She seems to really want to turn her life around and cares deeply for her daughters.

----------

Aussieguy (28-06-2020)

----------


## kaz21

The reason why they didn’t bleach Madeleines hair, I’d because she has her natural hair, in Playing for keeps.

----------

Aussieguy (28-06-2020), tayfanatic (28-06-2020)

----------

